# House music



## StarOceanHouse

I can't believe we have a techno, breakbeat, psytrance and dnb threads but no HOUSE? 

Where are my house heads at?


----------



## Acid Eiffel

reporting in. 

bunch of crickets up in here but i don't peg the drug community as one comprised of house heads. 

love all types of house cept hard house. it has suffered a great deal from the electro house invasion. jackmasters like AVH and Roger Sanchez who used to be headlining talent have been brought down by their updated sound. 

still have Chicago House stalwarts like Derrick Carter carrying the torch. saw DC a few months back and he is  as good as ever. his Many Shades of Cajual mix CD is one that every house head should own and cherish. its arguably the best house mix ever compiled.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah im not into hard house either.  I'm very much into soulful and chicago house. Derrick Carter should be in San Diego on the 5th of September. I can't wait!

Another thing: I wonder how DJ Sneaks sets are now. Last time I heard DJ Sneak live I did not care for his set. I listened to his mix "Special House Blend" and its one of the most jackin mixes I have ever heard. I hope he doesn't disappoint next time he's here.


----------



## econ 2

i like deep house a lot
anybody know moodymann?


----------



## Hypnotik1

Seems like there should be a separate thread for each sub genre of house as there just so many....

Im mainly a progressive house fan.....I dab a lil into some sexy deep house as well


----------



## Bomboclat

Hypnotik1 said:


> Seems like there should be a separate thread for each sub genre of house as there just so many....



i believe there are.

Personally im a fan of most types of house.
Filter, Fidget, Electro, and Minimal are my favorite though.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

econ 2 said:


> i like deep house a lot
> anybody know moodymann?



moodymann is good. dig Black Mahogani a lot. 

big fan of anyone from Plastic City.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

StarOceanHouse said:


> Another thing: I wonder how DJ Sneaks sets are now. Last time I heard DJ Sneak live I did not care for his set. I listened to his mix "Special House Blend" and its one of the most jackin mixes I have ever heard. I hope he doesn't disappoint next time he's here.



hes hit or miss. he can get really sloppy on the mixing but has decent tracks. i wouldn't go out of my way to see him these days...


----------



## Bomboclat

DJ Sneak eh?

so what are your views on the Crydamoure artists?


----------



## Acid Eiffel

didn't follow them so much. i dig some of Paul Johnson's older work as well as Sneak's (you can't hide from your bud is an alltime fav.) but i can only take the filtered sound in small doses.


----------



## ColtDan

Anybody like deadmau5? progressive house artist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-G6ZHFJZNk

^ this tune is more like trance but its great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc 

^ awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADaCc9jGd4Q

^ awesome


----------



## ColtDan

Wolfgang gartner....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY_lks2s-Ak

Tune.


AC Slater - Jack Got Jacked (Jack Beats Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNkGnyXX-Mk


----------



## PippUK

Ditto - Moodyman. Also Theo Parrish and that murky detroit stuff with its little glimpses of the past and future all in one. Gotta mention Gilles Peterson for bringing new and interesting House to my ears, along with other different sounds with an eye on the groove. I used to be into House in the early to mid 90's but there hasn't been much caught my attention since then. Except what I mentioned. Respect to Masters at Work collectively and individually. Look out those KDJ productions folks. They can be music for the head or hedonist. I used to dig that disco cut up stuff by DJ Sneak (Sneak Essentials and Polyester EP's). I'm getting on a bit now so my finger isn't exactly on the pulse. Peace - Pipp


----------



## Rogue Robot

checking in, though i am really a fan of the decade old chicago house these days.


----------



## Bomboclat

ColtDan said:


> Anybody like deadmau5? progressive house artist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-G6ZHFJZNk
> 
> ^ this tune is more like trance but its great
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc
> 
> ^ awesome
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADaCc9jGd4Q
> 
> ^ awesome



i have a love hate relationship with deadmau5. He has some good tunes that i absolutely love, and then he just has some crowd pleasing shit tunes that i cant stand. 

--------------

Here's some reaaaaal good house:
(my apologies for the sound quality, these were the best vid's i can find)

Plump Djs - Intermission
Groove Armada - Fogma
Armand Van Helden - I Want Your Soul


----------



## StarOceanHouse

How about this classic by Kerri Chandler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duQGT4_kyo0


----------



## ColtDan

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Here's some reaaaaal good house:
> (my apologies for the sound quality, these were the best vid's i can find)
> 
> Plump Djs - Intermission
> Groove Armada - Fogma
> Armand Van Helden - I Want Your Soul




Cool, thankyou. Ive not really been into house music that long. i'll check them out


----------



## ColtDan

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Groove Armada - Fogma



great tunes, love this


----------



## allan51

Reporting for duty. 

For some truly jackin mixes, look up Inland Knights on SoundCould. Their 10 years of Drop Music is 2 hours of house bliss.

Also go check out Olivier Desmet, label head of Amenti Music. His May 2008 mix is a lesson in FLOW. He has incredible taste in haus muzik. 

Also mentioning Farina (as if it needed to be said), Fred Everything and Lawn Chair Generals.


----------



## TriXieee

MMM to Mark Farina and Derrick Carter (to whoever mentioned him earlier).  Makes me wanna break out my Live at OM cd they did together a buncha years back.  I used to be really into Chicago house years ago and it's still a guilty pleasure, I don't know what Bad Boy Bill is spinning these days but he used to be a favorite of mine.

Lately it's more progressive and deep house for me.  Been getting down to Sander Kleinenberg's July 2009 Deep Mix http://soundcloud.com/kleinenberg/sander-kleinenberg-twitter-deep-mix-july.  His sound is constantly evolving he's been a big fave of mine for years. 

I wouldn't really classify Deadmau5 as house music though - he's more on the techy trance side of things with random other styles thrown in.


----------



## DOB

I was at dnb party and they played some sick dancefloor house with wobble bassline... please,name all house tunes with wobble bassline,I must find that tune they played... it was alot better than most drum n bass I ever heard and I dont listen to house normaly!


----------



## Bomboclat

house with a wobble baselines? Maybe Fidget House?

Here's some Fidget artists:

Herve
Kelevra
Sinden
Bass Kleph
Jack Beats
Crookers

Is there any way you could describe the song a bit more? Just saying it had a "wobble baseline" is pretty vague


----------



## DOB

It was alot faster than normal house...  high energetic bouncy wobble bassline .  That wobble was very classic wobble bass with sub bass layer.
The bassline or beat didnt changed while they played it,like I sayd,it was very dancefloor oriented tune.It was just another dnb party at my favorite underground club,I was there countless times but this was first tune without broken beat that they played at dnb party in this club,I hope you understand 
Usually,in house music you dance to the beat,that is dominant...but this tune was all about bassline... beat was very simple and less loud.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I like big full house tracks with horns and bouncy basslines.  I like glitch house and minimal that sounds like a stapler and some paperclips were injected with soul.  I like house w/ big, gay diva vocals.  I love UK garage, 2-step, and speed garage too.
I like 
Danny Tenaglia, Mark Almaria, Green Velvet, Paul Johnson, Lego, Mazi, Theo Parrish, Acidman, Tortured Souls, Peter Worth, and the music keeps on playing on and on...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

allan51 said:


> Reporting for duty.
> 
> For some truly jackin mixes, look up Inland Knights on SoundCould. Their 10 years of Drop Music is 2 hours of house bliss.
> 
> Also go check out Olivier Desmet, label head of Amenti Music. His May 2008 mix is a lesson in FLOW. He has incredible taste in haus muzik.
> 
> Also mentioning Farina (as if it needed to be said), Fred Everything and Lawn Chair Generals.



I love me some of that jackin shit. Bryan Jones and Joey Youngman have been putting out tons of that good stuff.


----------



## MDMAhead

DOB said:


> It was alot faster than normal house...  high energetic bouncy wobble bassline .  That wobble was very classic wobble bass with sub bass layer.
> The bassline or beat didnt changed while they played it,like I sayd,it was very dancefloor oriented tune.It was just another dnb party at my favorite underground club,I was there countless times but this was first tune without broken beat that they played at dnb party in this club,I hope you understand
> Usually,in house music you dance to the beat,that is dominant...but this tune was all about bassline... beat was very simple and less loud.



Hey it's just an idea - Shimon & Andy C - Bodyrock - it's got almost a 4/4 beat, and does have an enormous bassline


----------



## Wave Jumper

some more names:

Adonis, Armando, Abacus, Basic Channel ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEgX5Dabk2I&feature=related ), OMAR-S !!!, Ron Trent, K-hand, Fingers inc, Marcus Mixx, Charles Webster and Theo Parrish


----------



## allan51

Just posted a new jackin house mix in the mixes thread. The link there will lead you to three others as well.


----------



## foundationx4

DOB said:


> I was at dnb party and they played some sick dancefloor house with wobble bassline... please,name all house tunes with wobble bassline,I must find that tune they played... it was alot better than most drum n bass I ever heard and I dont listen to house normaly!



The Count & Sinden – Hardcore Girls (Project Bassline Remix) 
Project Bassline- Drop the Pressure
deadmau5 - ghosts n stuff
Fake Blood - Mars (Herve Re-Fix)


? is that what you are looking for


----------



## eargasm

housejunkie. yesss sirr.
LYS Feat.Mooli - San francisco Rain (Chris Lake Remix)
Jean Elan - Killer (Jean Elan Mix)
Sexy Bitch (Ft. Akon)	 	David Guetta
Moony - I Don't Know Why (Lorne Padman & Christian Luke Remix) 
Lady Hawk- My Delirium (Pitch Dark remix)
Medina- You & I (deadmau5 Remix)
Dada life- Happy Hands & Happy Feet
Jason Herd- Ben Macklin- Greenlight (Stafford Brothers Remix)


----------



## pattbateman

Danny Tenaglia
Danny Howells
Markus Shultz

Hernan Cattaneo is my favorite tho


----------



## AlexD83

I  house music!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Heather, Diz and Natural Rhythm this weekend!

house music all night long


----------



## paddor

Kris Wadsworth, check him out

http://www.mediafire.com/?wnvydmnayri


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

What is this *fidget house* I have started hearing about?


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Its a name for house that fidgets around.

Ok, not really, but it does do a lot of stuff with basslines and old rave sampling and such.  Listen to herve, fake blood, AC slater, and many many others.


----------



## skoat

*WOLFGANG GARTNER*

You can check him out pretty much anywhere.  %)


----------



## ollieideal

mark gasparro for new fresh different sounding house


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bumpin this cuz i've been ina mood for house lately. http://www.discogs.com/Mark-E-Mark-E-Works-2005-2009-Selected-Tracks-Edits/release/2097928 is givin me a music boner. ima spend tomorrow on a hunt for good house. if anyone has any recommendations in similar style plz share. 

Mark E - Slave 1  sofa king good.


----------



## ColtDan

one of the best house tracks ever. wait for the drop, its incredible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-2cMFt1LSQ


----------



## ColtDan

infact most miles dyson tracks are awesome


----------



## Bomboclat

So what kind of house is goin' down in here?

I recommend classic house


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Not sure if I would consider that classic house. but that's some good jackin house right there! Check out some pre-wolfgang gartner stuff by Joey Youngman. 

Not that I don't like Joey's alias Wolfgang Gartner but I wish he would still produce jackin house.

Joey Youngman - Memories


----------



## marsmellow

What's some more like these?

I like deep house:
Kerri Chandler - Oblivion
DJ Sprinkles - Sisters, I Don't Know What This World Is Coming To

And 90s funky house:
The Bucketheads - The Bomb
Armand van Helden - The Funk Phenomena

I also like tech and tribal a lot, but don't know the names of the tracks, because I mostly listen to DJ mixes of those...


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^Not sure if I would consider that classic house. but that's some good jackin house right there! Check out some pre-wolfgang gartner stuff by Joey Youngman.
> 
> Not that I don't like Joey's alias Wolfgang Gartner but I wish he would still produce jackin house.
> 
> Joey Youngman - Memories



What most consider to be classic house I consider to be French Filter, Detroit, or Chicago house.

That track, and others like it (Trevor Loveys tracks, Basement Jaxx tracks, etc) I have no idea what kind of house to categorize them as, so I just say "classic house".

I really enjoy Wolfgang. He's like if Deadmau5 actually had substance to him. I caught Wolfgang at Coachella and he rocked my world! His pre-gang stuff is great as well. He's a great producer and a fabulous DJ. Cant wait to see him again at EDC.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I haven't got a chance to check him out unfortunately. I agree, Wolfgang's music is top notch! he's a beast of a producer.  

marshmellow, check out these mixes for deep house:

Mark Farina - San Francisco Sessions
DJ Garth - San Francisco Sessions
Marques Wyatt - United DJs Of America Vol. 20


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> marshmellow, check out these mixes for deep house:
> 
> Mark Farina - San Francisco Sessions
> DJ Garth - San Francisco Sessions
> Marques Wyatt - United DJs Of America Vol. 20


Thanks. I'll check those out. Do you have any favorite producers?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

deep house producers specifically? or house producers in general?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> DJ Sprinkles - Sisters, I Don't Know What This World Is Coming To


 the album that track is from is the sole reason for my renewed interest in house. Terre Thaemlitz on the origin of DJ Sprinkles hehe

here's my fav tribal MICHEL CLEIS - LA MEZCLA


----------



## Pans-Advocate

House of House - Rushing to Paradise (Walkin' These Streets)

Best house track I've ever heard.  Fucking incredible.

I LOVE dancing to house, but not _quite_ enough to seek out and remember my favorite tracks ... unless they're as good as the one above.


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> deep house producers specifically? or house producers in general?


Deep house.


----------



## econ 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixN3kuRRlqE

house music was my destiny


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ feelin that. 

Moodymann on his MPCs =) 

Moodymann - Mahogany Brown


----------



## sssssssssss

one - sweedish house mafia
damascus ft Francesco Diaz Dada Life Remix - young rebels
some chords - deadmau5
phazing - dirty south
wait for me laidback luke remix - moby

i think its house.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

marsmellow said:


> Deep house.



Kevin Yost
Blue Six
Ian Pooley
Francois K
Miguel Migs (although he doesn't produce much deep house anymore, check out some of his older music)


----------



## blauwelichten

joris voorn - the deep
robert babicz - dark flower (joris voorn magnolia mix)
Joris Voorn - We're All Clean
Joris Voorn - Chase The Mouse


----------



## ResinTeeth

Electro House is the shit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Jayson Brothers - The Game EP. A = massive filtered jam. B = lovely slice of deep house

A) Jayson Brothers - The Game 

B) Jayson Brothers - Keep On Dancin


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This is one of my favorite house mixes! It is some straight up jackin chicago house. It's so funky and jazzy.

Love it

Frankie J - Fall Promo Mix



> 01. Toby Neal - Honky [??????]
> 02. Emil Lanne - The Leg Up [FLAPJACK]
> 03. Scrubfish - Holla If You Came To Funk [FLAPJACK]
> 04. Jackin' Box - Oopz [FLAPJACK]
> 05. Organized Crime - Crime Hurts [FIRE HOUSE BOOTS]
> 06. Joey Ramirez - Get Your Jack On [RECYCLED]
> 07. Toby Neal - Some Club [??????]
> 08. weS! - Lets Go Back [KOLOUR]
> 09. Frankie J - Flapjacks [MINDTRAVEL]
> 10. Wattie Green - Is You Is [SPATULA CITY]
> 11. Jackin' Box - Jazz Bang [FLAPJACK]
> 12. Harrison Crump - Gone (Bingo Players Remix) [CDM]
> 13. Biboulakis - New York MF [SPATULA CITY]
> 14. Wattie Green - Sea Lion Woman (RTHM Remix) [FLAPJACK]
> 15. Johnny Fiasco - Reflex (Frankie J Remix) [KLASSIC FIASCO]
> 16. Forrest Avery & Derty D - The Perfect Beat [FLAPJACK]
> 17. Jeff Service - All The Way Down [FLAPJACK]
> 18. Bryan Jones - Body Move (Frankie J Remix) [CONTROL]
> 19. Scrubfish - Testify To The Soul Provider [FLAPJACK]
> 20. Sonny Fodera - Homebaked (Frankie J Remix) [FLAPJACK]
> 21. Wattie Green - Wake Sally Baker [SPATULA CITY]
> 
> Read more: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?...ndId=447367375&blogId=514335732#ixzz0t4BnsOWZ


----------



## osi

for really well done Deep House check out DJ Sprinkles - Midtown 120 Blues, great album.


----------



## ransomz0

house head here as well

posted a mix in the other thred


----------



## ransomz0

osi said:


> for really well done Deep House check out DJ Sprinkles - Midtown 120 Blues, great album.



yep, nice album but maybe a little slow,  but it has a place


check out the album named 'breaking the forth wall'  8/10 from me.


----------



## ransomz0

mix here :

http://soundcloud.com/johnnymac/djmc-june10-mix-sweep-the-floor


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> This is one of my favorite house mixes! It is some straight up jackin chicago house. It's so funky and jazzy.
> 
> Love it
> 
> Frankie J - Fall Promo Mix



This is so beyond amazing its not even funny.
Have you seen The Ianator live yet? This is some Ianator shit.
Good god that was great, I see a lot of binging with this mix in my future.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I'm really glad you liked it Thizz. That mix captures everything I love about house music. It makes me what to just get up and dance to that funky groove. I saw the Ianator at Lightning in a Bottle and he tore it up! It was almost like he was going through my record collection! He played all my favorite tracks.


----------



## Bomboclat

He tends to do that %)

You definitely need to pass along some of this greatness down to me. I find my house collection to be rather blah, seeing as I havent been actively updating it with new music as of late.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

For your listening pleasure:

Joey Youngman & Troydon - Take Chances

Bryan Jones - Jackmaster Jazz Jockey

Urban Jazz Naturals - How Can I?

Roomsa - November Jazz

JT Donaldson - Trust Me

The Candy Dealers - Stepping Out (Frankie J Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Totally need some new pants after that


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOcean im really glad you started this threadm we needed it, and it bringd a kot of discussion necessary in our scene...

Im not sure of the producer that worked on the shut the fuck up and dance mix cd by richard humpty vission ... but it was banging hard house, house connection 2 bad boy bill, dj irenes old stuff,  mark farina, sandra callins (some stuff)  dj bam bam hard house like irene but beter, frankie bones, dj funks booty house, some uberzone, more but i cant think of them now....


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ChemicalSmiles said:


> StarOcean im really glad you started this threadm we needed it, and it bringd a kot of discussion necessary in our scene...




^what can I say? This forum needs more HOUSE!


----------



## CallMeGod.

Swedish House Mafia not only has some fucking bangin' mixes, they put on an absolutely epic-mind-fuckingly-badass live set.

I have a copy of their set live from EDC2010 which was so incredibly sick, I'll see if i can upload it somewhere for you guys.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^what can I say? This forum needs more HOUSE!



Every time i get quoted I find my spelling worse and worse... damn 2 day non stop rave this weekend... word of advice; don't stop hard shit for 2 years and then take twice the normal dose of everything you did in high school in any situation, especially during your OWN party.

edit: and add as much house as you wish


----------



## dongers

i cant believe i just found this thread...ugh.

signing IN. 

@callmegod let me know when you get that uploaded, i cant wait to re-listen to that set. totally blew me away...zomg.


----------



## CallMeGod.

Here you guys go, SHM set from EDC2010:


Swedish House Mafia - Live @ Electric Daisy Carnival 2010, Los Angeles



> Tracklist:
> 
> *1. Sander Van Doorn - Reach Out*
> _w/ Florence And The Machine - You've Got The Love
> w/ Laidback Luke & Swedish House Mafia - Leave The World Behind (Acapella)_
> *2. Michael Jackson - Thriller*
> _w/ Dennis The Menace & Big World - The First Rebirth_
> *3. Hard Rock Sofa & St. Brothers - Blow Up*
> _w/ Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam 2010_
> *4. Steve Angello & AN21 - Valodja*
> _w/ Pocket808 feat. Nathan Hudson - Ghostship (Hook N Sling Remix)
> w/ Eurythmic - Sweet Dreams_
> *5. TV Rock Feat. Rudy - In The Air (Axwell Remix)
> 6. Justice Vs Simian - We Are Your Friends (Chris Moody Remix)
> 7. Prok & Fitch pres. Nanchang Nancy - Walk With Me (Axwell Vs. Daddy's Groove Remix)
> 8. Dani L. Mebius & Billy The Klit - Work This Pussy (Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike Remix)*
> _w/ Afrojack - Pacha On Acid_
> *9. Mac Zimms - Your Horny Horns*
> _w/ Blur - Song 2_
> *10. 2000 and One - Spanish Fly (Butch Remix)*
> _w/ Calvin Harris - Flashback_
> *11. Carl Louis & Martin Danielle - The Message*
> _w/ Axwell & Dirty South feat. Rudy - Open Your Heart (Acappella)_
> *12. Sebastian Ingrosso feat. MGMT - Kidsos
> 13. Steve Angello & Laidback Luke Vs. Benny Benassi - Be Satisfied*
> _w/ Mescal Kid - Knas
> w/ The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army
> w/ Robin S Vs Steve Angello & Laidback Luke - Show Me Love Vs Be (Hardwell Remix)_
> *14. Junior Sanchez & Harry Romero & Alexander Technique feat. Shawnee Taylor - Where You Are
> 15. The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (AN21 & Max Vangeli Remix)
> 16. Steve Angello - Rave N' Roll*
> _w/ Meck feat. Dino - Feels Like A Prayer
> w/ Rune RK - Calabria_
> *17. Erol Alkan & Boys Noize vs. The Shapeshifters - Death Suite vs. Lola's Theme (Chuckie Sensation Brasil Bootleg)
> 18. Cirez D Vs. Axwell feat. Beastie Boys - Galactic Tiger
> 19. Funkerman feat. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside 2010
> 20. Adrian Lux - Teenage Crime (Axwell & Henrik B Remode)
> 21. Miike Snow - Silvia (Sebastian Ingrosso & Dirty South Remix)*
> _w/ Cirez D - The Tumble
> w/ Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At (Acappella)_
> *22. Axwell feat. Charles Salter - I Found U (Dubfire Summer of Luv Remix)*
> _w/ C-Mos - 2 Million Ways (Axwell Remix)_
> *23. The Verve - Bittersweet Symphon*y
> _w/ Supermode - Tell Me Why
> w/ Sebastien Drums Vs. Tom Geiss & Eric G - Funky Beep_
> *24. Congorock feat. Mr. Lexx - Babylon
> 25. Daft Punk - One More Time (Sebastian Ingrosso Edit)
> 26. Swedish House Mafia - One (Congorock Remix)*
> _w/ Rune RK - Calabria
> w/ Swedish House Mafia feat. Pharrell Williams - One (Your Name)_





For those of you who were there, this will undoubtedly give you chills, for those of you who were not, enjoy one of, scratch that, the most epic live house set I have ever witnessed. SHM


----------



## dongers

CallMeGod. said:


> Swedish House Mafia - Live @ Electric Daisy Carnival 2010, Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who were there, this will undoubtedly give you chills, for those of you who were not, enjoy one of, scratch that, the most epic live house set I have ever witnessed. SHM




zomg.


----------



## CallMeGod.

If there is people who would be interested (mostly those who attended I'd assume), I also have Above & Beyond, Laidback Luke, Armin Van Buuren, and Kaskade's set from EDC2010 also. I know that isn't necessarily house, but PM me if you'd like them.


----------



## dongers

ive got bennys set as well.


----------



## CallMeGod.

dongers said:


> ive got bennys set as well.



Can you PM it to me, that is the only one I am missing.


----------



## dongers

got a link for ya, but i cant send PMs to non-staff users until im a bluelighter.

womp womp.


----------



## CallMeGod.

Fair enough, forgot about that, post that link my friend.


----------



## dongers

didnt know i could do that here...in some other forums that is punishable by a lifetime of eternal damnation. Ill post it up a little later.


----------



## Bomboclat

None of that relates to house, lets get back on topic please.

Switch - Just Bounce 2 This 
Switch did Chicago House for a bit? You're goddamn right he did.


----------



## dongers

I will stay on topic


----------



## Bomboclat

Next person to go off topic here gets a written warning. I just said to stay on topic.
If you want to talk about electro house, take it to the electro house thread.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> None of that relates to house, lets get back on topic please.
> 
> Switch - Just Bounce 2 This
> Switch did Chicago House for a bit? You're goddamn right he did.



This is some good shit. 

Looks like we got another set of producers that cross over between electro house to jackin house.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Tommy Largo - Work Dat


There's a track called "Sample Basics by Tommy Largo" that's really bangin. Somebody needs to upload it. It's in this mix Bryan Jones - Recharged. This mix is really good too. The track comes in at about 55 minutes. The piano hook in it is soo good.


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> This is some good shit.
> 
> Looks like we got another set of producers that cross over between electro house to jackin house.



Go listen to Trevor Loveys - Feel The Horn, and Trevor Loveys - Turn It Up
Both can be found on iTunes, and both are incredible jackin' house tracks.

That Tommy Largo track is gold btw!


----------



## CallMeGod.

StarOceanHouse said:


> Tommy Largo - Work Dat
> 
> 
> There's a track called "Sample Basics by Tommy Largo" that's really bangin. Somebody needs to upload it. It's in this mix Bryan Jones - Recharged. This mix is really good too. The track comes in at about 55 minutes. The piano hook in it is soo good.



Tommy Largo is amazing, I have yet to find Sample Basics uploaded anywhere though. 

Cant stop listening to this track at the moment, from that SHM set.

Axwell - I Found You (Dubfire Summer of Luv Mix)


----------



## MK3Y2K

Sneak, Carter, Donald Glaude, Om records, Man i could go on and on.


----------



## CallMeGod.

Get Get Down - R3hab & Addy Van Der Zwan


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I prefer the original

Paul Johnson - Get Get Down


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Stacey Kidd - F4


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^I prefer the original
> 
> Paul Johnson - Get Get Down



I love that song, but if you want some epic Paul Johnson stuff, you should take a gander over heeeere


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Awesome.

Chuck Love - Back in my Life

I can't to see Chuck Love this weekend. He plays a great mix of jackin and deep house. Plays live instruments during his sets too.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

recent house i've been listening to:

Sterling Void - Serve It Up clone tells me "Never fully released before 1987 Chicago House gem" well after listening to it with headphones on there's like two melodies that play off each other and each fade from left to right then back and forth so its like they are playing a cat and mouse game inside my brain. i liked the track before, but after hearing it on headphones, totally blew me away.

latest dj sprinkles:

Dj Sprinkles - Hush Now (luv the vinyl sound and how he adds the "silence equals death" ? chant towards the end and the "hush now" vocal sample fades out.  ) 
K-S.H.E - B2B (  class )


----------



## HMHB

http://soundcloud.com/5ean/trash-disco-august-2010-promo

Enjoy.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

mmm house.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

JoeTheStoner said:


> latest dj sprinkles:
> 
> Dj Sprinkles - Hush Now (luv the vinyl sound and how he adds the "silence equals death" ? chant towards the end and the "hush now" vocal sample fades out.  )



I remember someone mentioning dj sprinkles a couple months ago but I completely forgot about him. 
This sounds like house from back in the day. This is really good.

 It reminds me of when I used to go to this weekly event called Deep in Los Angeles around 2003-2004. All the true deep house lovers would end up in the same room together, dancing to the rhythm of deep house. The energy and vibe there was spectacular.


----------



## molly897

i consider kaskade house

loves it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> I remember someone mentioning dj sprinkles a couple months ago but I completely forgot about him.
> This sounds like house from back in the day. This is really good.
> 
> It reminds me of when I used to go to this weekly event called Deep in Los Angeles around 2003-2004. All the true deep house lovers would end up in the same room together, dancing to the rhythm of deep house. The energy and vibe there was spectacular.


^ awesome vibes! and yea dj sprinkles keeps it real, been doing it since early 90s in east village gay/trans clubs. the sound would definitely appeal to house purists


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Everything from Spatulacity and Flapjack records have been gold. Thank god for people like Frankie J to put out labels with some quality jackin house.

Sonny Fodera - Winter Nights

Emil Lanne - Do Me Right


----------



## DismalEuphoria

Stacy Kidd
Underground Chicago
Made me realize How amazing Live House is, Keeping the party pumping and fresh the whole time


----------



## DismalEuphoria

Sorry to dobly post but That swedish house mafia set is AMAZING, its hard to not dance while listening to it.


----------



## dropsonde

i need some DIRTY MUSIC.

i was at a rave recently and heard some of the filthiest electro i've heard!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'd like to keep this thread about proper house (deep,classic, chicago...etc). Electro house can have its own thread.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> I'd like to keep this thread about proper house (deep,classic, chicago...etc).



House music doesn't get any better than this


----------



## StarOceanHouse

chooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

man, your club went hollywood. $20 parking, $25 entry... $12 mixed drinks, come on. bootleg photographers getting in my way of dancing. what happened to the underground ?

Santiago Salazar "Your Club Went Hollywood" 

uno mas for good measure...

Literon - Storm


----------



## zamzams

FCL - More than seven


----------



## StarOceanHouse

For all the true underground house lovers.

Kerri Chandler & Monique Bingham- In The Morning (Bigga Mix) 

I could imagine dancing to this track in an underground warehouse at 6am. Room being almost completely dark except for the 2 laser lights (green and blue). Everyone breaking a sweat, getting to the groove.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

speaking of underground warehouse parties, I saw Doc Martin last night spin a 5 hour set til 8 am in the morning. It was one of the most epic dj performances I've ever seen. He mixed a perfect blend of tech, acid, tribal, deep and soulful house.


----------



## sativabreatha

i saw house heads so i needed to post.  im pretty sure the standard bpm rate of house music is at the same vibration as the roll u get on E.  cuz whenever i listen to it i get high.
i like tons of different shit, to the one who mentioned it tho, wolfgang gartner is AWESOME. 

dupp dupp daaduppdupp


----------



## sativabreatha

hey check out my friends' original track, one of many :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id2avrzaSPY&feature=related

TALAL & ZOI


----------



## zamzams

StarOceanHouse said:


> For all the true underground house lovers.
> 
> Kerri Chandler & Monique Bingham- In The Morning (Bigga Mix)
> 
> I could imagine dancing to this track in an underground warehouse at 6am. Room being almost completely dark except for the 2 laser lights (green and blue). Everyone breaking a sweat, getting to the groove.



Studio Apartment feat Monique Bingham - Found Him (Kerri Chandler Kaoz 623 Dub)



StarOceanHouse said:


> speaking of underground warehouse parties, I saw Doc Martin last night spin a 5 hour set til 8 am in the morning. It was one of the most epic dj performances I've ever seen. He mixed a perfect blend of tech, acid, tribal, deep and soulful house.



Last time i saw him spin was around the time he released the "Sounds you can feel" compilation he truly is an amazing DJ. Last time he was booked to play UK his flights were cancelled but it was ok we got Inland knights & Audiojack instead


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^ooooh I remember "Sounds you can feel"...I miss listening to it in the car. "goes to find it"

Here's an old favorite of mine:

Eddie Amador - House Music (Ian Pooley Remix)

not everyone understands house music
it's a spiritual thing
a body thing
a soul thing


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*required listening:*

fireside chat with dj sprinkles. i could listen to this guy talk all day long. plus he plays some absolute gems from back in the day.

http://redbullmusicacademyradio.com/shows/3122/


----------



## zamzams

JoeTheStoner said:


> *required listening:*
> 
> fireside chat with dj sprinkles. i could listen to this guy talk all day long. plus he plays some absolute gems from back in the day.
> 
> http://redbullmusicacademyradio.com/shows/3122/



Nice find! 

another epic Bobby Konders track
Bobby Konders - Bad boy dance (xrolls groove)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lots of good material from a wide range of artists on those rbma shows.


StarOceanHouse said:


> not everyone understands house music
> it's a spiritual thing
> a body thing
> a soul thing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en1FeeEiK0o


----------



## osi

you guys need to check out Egyptrixx, hes so sick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MSg3xurqyg


The whole Battle For North America EP is banging.


----------



## zamzams

Absolutely sick track:-

*Pezzner - The Tracks Are Alive*


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^ooooh I remember "Sounds you can feel"...I miss listening to it in the car. "goes to find it"
> 
> Here's an old favorite of mine:
> 
> Eddie Amador - House Music (Ian Pooley Remix)
> 
> not everyone understands house music
> it's a spiritual thing
> a body thing
> a soul thing



Always a classic!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

zamzams said:


> Absolutely sick track:-
> 
> *Pezzner - The Tracks Are Alive*



nice one!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Joey Youngman needs to start producing jackin house again! He made such good quality tracks like this one:


The Girth - The One


----------



## zamzams

he he he cool video need to get me some of these remixes

CAJMERE - PERCOLATOR (REWORKED '10) from the "IT'S TIME" album out now!


----------



## ColtDan

Deadmau5 and Wolfgang Gartner - Animal Rights 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7RBNKFSH9I&feature=sub


----------



## zamzams

ColtDan said:


> Deadmau5 and Wolfgang Gartner - Animal Rights
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7RBNKFSH9I&feature=sub



that's very different from his usual stuff. a fave of mine before he became all famous was - Deadmau5 - Will Fail At the same time i got that i got Bushwacka - Grated which is a fucking excellent track.


----------



## afctu

Sessomato - Moving On  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iENoX3Y_F1U

MAW feat. India - Backfired  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TzgzBknrQ

Joey Negro - Do What You Feel  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLNWhqdNn8

Ladycop - To Be Real 1996  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV79_yWX_3o

Royksopp - What Else is there (Thin White Duke Remix)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmBNkX5iTiU

Hardrive - Deep Inside - 1993  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pol807RkijU

Expansion - Move Your Body  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4szgLABuoLA

M-Gee feat. Mica Paris - BodySwerve  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6RQYihj3iA

That'll do for now.  

If anyone got a similar taste and wants to share a few fav tunes or chat about quality house music, drop me a PM, and you can add me on Facebook haha


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Dj Sprinkles presents K-S.H.E. - Hobo Train#1 

Dj Sprinkles presents K-S.H.E. - Double Secret (Dub)

Dj Sprinkles presents K-S.H.E. - Down Home Kami-Sakunobe


----------



## zamzams

*Audiojack - Step inside*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Give me some of that jackin shit

Bryan Jones - I Know you feel


----------



## ColtDan

zamzams said:


> that's very different from his usual stuff. a fave of mine before he became all famous was - Deadmau5 - Will Fail At the same time i got that i got Bushwacka - Grated which is a fucking excellent track.



thats because wolfgang gartner is working with him. check out some of wolfgangs stuff


----------



## zamzams

StarOceanHouse said:


> Give me some of that jackin shit
> 
> Bryan Jones - I Know you feel



checkout -Gawron Paris - Dont stop dis (Bryan Jones remix) it is a great remix.

i'm listening to this never get tired of it.

Sandy Huner - Rare Tap ( 2000 and one cut )


----------



## socalthizzn

Mix of the moment - bad boy bill = bangin!


----------



## Noodle

Silicone Soul - Feeling Blue ( Soul Mekanik mix )


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^I like the cut of your jib 

Man, I really need to find a house club here in bangkok.


----------



## Noodle

I've been in a "House" mood for a few days.

...found this gem on the 'tube:

Milk & Sugar ~ Stay Around

...tryin' to warm my soul I suppose.


----------



## Noodle

Milk & Sugar - No No No (  Vocal Terrace Mix )


----------



## afctu

Heres a few more, old and new...

Akabu - Searchin' (Motor City Drum Ensemble Mix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLhfHwiP_Ss

Shades of Rhythm - Sound of Eden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7AIdkwKOc

AC Soul Symphony feat. Ricci Benson - Still In Love (Joey Negro Love Symphony Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4eZmlhu8wo

Z Factor - Piano Principle (Joey Negro Club Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzN5-jFdgj0

Praise Cats feat. Andrea Love - Sing (Dub mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n3pK5cnH0w

Congress - 40 Miles (Vocal version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlHcJYFf7Pk

The Shapeshifters - Helter Skelter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9H6kBRm1PQ

Frankie Knuckles & The Shapeshifters - The Ones You Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLWEn304OHI

Jinny - Keep Warm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXW5uUNjziI

Enjoy


----------



## afctu

Come on you House lovers, this thread has gone a bit quiet!

Show your support for the BEST genre of EDM 


Heres a few of my favourite tunes at the moment...

N'n'G feat. Kallaghan "Right Before My Eyes" (Grant Nelson House Mix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc4euzcxlH4

Grant Nelson - Binaural Beat (Original Mix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T5oBG0Bt6k

Muzzaik feat.Zaida - Work It (N'Dinga Gaba Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOw_0Iimdr0

AC Soul Symphony feat. Ricci Benson - Still In Love (Joey Negro Love Symphony Mix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4eZmlhu8wo

Akabu - Searchin' (Motor City Drum Ensemble Mix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLhfHwiP_Ss

FCL - More than Seven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCUTtzSDG9s

If anyone can help me find these on vinyl, i will be a very happy man.

Enjoy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

afctu said:


> Come on you House lovers, this thread has gone a bit quiet!
> 
> Show your support for the BEST genre of EDM



But of course!

Ben Watt - Holding On

Andy Caldwell - I can't wait

Erro - Change for me (Joey Negro Mix)

Negrocan - Cada Vez (Grant Nelson Vocal Mix)


----------



## afctu

StarOceanHouse said:


> But of course!
> 
> Ben Watt - Holding On
> 
> Andy Caldwell - I can't wait
> 
> Erro - Change for me (Joey Negro Mix)
> 
> Negrocan - Cada Vez (Grant Nelson Vocal Mix)



Nice, enjoyed all of those. I'd never heard the first 3 before, my favourite of the 3 being Andy Caldwell - I Can't Wait. Great vocals.

Love Cada Vez too


----------



## blauwelichten

Off to see Manuel Tur tonight, see heres a few tunes 

Manuel Tur feat. Alexander East - Will Be Mine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op6xt-5ktVI&feature=related

Manuel Tur & DPlay - Deviate       
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Byhv-ESu3I

MANUEL TUR & DPLAY - BLACK LABEL #23 (MOVE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTqpQgNqtGg&feature=related

MANUEL TUR - PASTELIZE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY82G-SruOk&feature=related

Manuel Tur - Girardet ( Original mix ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ_b3axbk7w&feature=related

Manuel Tur & DPlay Rest your senses 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x63sNxfGC24&feature=related

Manuel Tur & Roman Salzger -  You Won't Change 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrVAaT43C_o&feature=related

Manuel Tur & Dplay - Conchord 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xiaNy0Ii_s&feature=related

Manuel Tur & DPlay - Lobata 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJl16kcoW4A&feature=related

http://www.myspace.com/mildpitchmusic


----------



## blauwelichten

Alexkid ft Lissette Alea - Dont Hide It (Alexkid's Vocal) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZIUrGxnO0w


----------



## Noodle

*Marvin Gaye - Heavy Love Affair ( The Revenge Rework )*


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

*Hell yea thats right.*



socalthizzn said:


> Mix of the moment - bad boy bill = bangin!


Bad boy bill


----------



## d1989

Anybody here like most house but hate a particular type?

For example i love house, tech house, deep house, 'classic' house but don't really like progressive house and I HATE electro house (which unfortunately in everywhere at the moment)


Anyways, may aswell contribute:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMWjgKk4FPQ


----------



## StarOceanHouse

good ol' jackin house

Scrubfish - holla if you came to funk


----------



## StarOceanHouse

even if it's dark outside I can see lights shining

Polyphonics Feat Hasina Sheik - Nightlights


----------



## MDMAhead

Just discovered this little gem:


Dennis Ferrer - Sinfornia Della Notte


----------



## MDMAhead

*StarOceanHouse* - can you recommend me some more Dennis Ferrer tracks? - I've been listening to a few of his tracks on youtube tonight, and I really love his sound!!!


----------



## rotate translate

i really dig the old chicago sound and old school acid and newer chicago influenced spacey kinda stuff...
some dope tracks:
NY House'N Authority:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RI30lDutfw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKlU4dscE8c&feature=related
anything legowelt does is amazing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp-S_gS0cSk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkuA0jNhNYo
http://www.myspace.com/protectuforever
http://www.myspace.com/popterror
James T. Cotton: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoakV5XNeOs (this will forever be one of my favorite house tracks... so hypnotic)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0Wsmhp6Qw4&feature=related
Azari & III: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWfNvPqKRJ0
oh and of course you cant forget the old stuff that started it all!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJnqRCwPeSw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9d8DHMZi0


----------



## naatural

Sorry haven't checked if anybody else has posted this earlier - check out chez damier and Ron Trent, you can't go wrong with them


----------



## smackncheese

Hard house, anyone? 

Tomcraft - Prosac (Sensation Hardhouse Mix)


----------



## EseFlacko708

Some of my favorite tracks..

Robin S-Show Me Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBM-K-B_2gQ

Robin S-Love for Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7l2Trr5CNc

Cajmere feat Dajae-Brighter Days (Underground Goodies mix)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvPjZfIYKVc

I'm still baffled how 7 minute vocaless tracks without a 4 to floor (aka Mau5) are considered house music these days...THIS IS HOUSE.


----------



## naatural

EseFlacko708 said:


> Some of my favorite tracks..
> 
> Robin S-Show Me Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBM-K-B_2gQ
> 
> Robin S-Love for Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7l2Trr5CNc
> 
> Cajmere feat Dajae-Brighter Days (Underground Goodies mix)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvPjZfIYKVc
> 
> I'm still baffled how 7 minute vocaless tracks without a 4 to floor (aka Mau5) are considered house music these days...THIS IS HOUSE.



I love cajmere!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead, I'm not sure if this is the sound you are looking for but here are some tracks that I like of dennis ferrer

dj chus & david penn feat. caterina - baila (dennis ferrer rmx)

Lost Tribes of Ibadan - Avareh (Dennis Ferrer Original Mix)

my favorite track by dennis ferrer is probably Sinto Musica but I can't find it on youtube


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> MDMAhead, I'm not sure if this is the sound you are looking for but here are some tracks that I like of dennis ferrer
> 
> dj chus & david penn feat. caterina - baila (dennis ferrer rmx)
> 
> Lost Tribes of Ibadan - Avareh (Dennis Ferrer Original Mix)



Those are nice funky house tracks, but the stuff I'm really after is the deep tribal house (like 'Sinfornia Della Notte' and 'The Red Room').


----------



## zamzams

MDMAhead said:


> *StarOceanHouse* - can you recommend me some more Dennis Ferrer tracks? - I've been listening to a few of his tracks on youtube tonight, and I really love his sound!!!



I've got a few,  check out these :- my favourite is how do i let go (soulful) and his remix of headphone silence.
Reel People Feat Darien - Alibi (Dennis Ferrer Out On Bail Remix)
Solar House - Got 2 B U ( Dennis Ferrer Eclipse Remix ) 
Dennis Ferrer - Sinfonia Della Notte
Ane Brun - Headphone Silence (Henrik Schwarz Remix - Dennis Ferrer NoiZy Edit) 
Dennis Ferrer - How I Do Let Go 

but check out the Charles Webster remix - miles better imo
Dennis Ferrer feat. K.T. Brooks - How Do I Let Go (Charles Webster Deep Mix)

Just uploaded an old Leo Young, Raj Gupta/Ray Mang & Mr Beef Track.
Leo, Laj & Mr Beef - Beyond The Stars

and a timeless Affie Yusuf track i've uploaded:-
The Parkwalker - Sense of Nature



naatural said:


> Sorry haven't checked if anybody else has posted this earlier - check out chez damier and Ron Trent, you can't go wrong with them



Will never forget my 16th birthday party with Ron Trent & Derrick Carter. 

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/ron-tren...aint-chicago-this-is-fucking-leeds-01-04-1995


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I've been in the mood for some soulful house

Andy Caldwell & Jay-J - Give A Little

Mundo Azul - Sereia


----------



## zamzams

Sorry to you all you guys/gals if i've bored the pants off you with all the older stuff. it's all good. 

BUT to make up for it check out this track my new fave

Morning Factory - Raw Tunes Vol.1 (Original Mix)


----------



## Noodle

No worries mate.

I ( for one ) like it all.


----------



## MDMAhead

zamzams said:


> BUT to make up for it check out this track my new fave
> 
> Morning Factory - Raw Tunes Vol.1 (Original Mix)



Lovin that!!! - it's got an edginess to it that would sound great in a dark club with a good soundsystem 


As for the Ferrer tracks you posted - they're not really what I'm after (with the exception of 'Sinfornia Della Notte'). I'm after the deep tribal stuff like 'Sinfornia Della Notte' and 'The Red Room'. Any more suggestions?


----------



## zamzams

i don't know any other ferrer tracks that aren't really soulful. i take it you've heard the remixes of "hey hey" ?

Dennis Ferrer - Hey Hey (John Jacobsen & Anzwer Remix) 

plus some remixes of sinfonia here

Dennis Ferrer - Sinfonia Della Notte Remixes (Strictly Rhythm) 

checkout these artists though:-

Weekend Heroes
Matteo Milleri & Karm
Pablo Cahn
Reboot
Runaway
D'julz

oh and don't forget the fantasticly deep :-

Glimpse  (if i was your girl remixes)

all doing lots of good stuff deep, techy and tribal.

P.s Cheers Noodles - my mate did a tribute mix to us the other day to all things deep & funky, check him out. We used to fight for deck duties when we were living together lol

http://soundcloud.com/ira-lukhezo/decks-again-04-2010


----------



## zamzams

StarOceanHouse said:


> I've been in the mood for some soulful house
> 
> Andy Caldwell & Jay-J - Give A Little
> 
> Mundo Azul - Sereia



Soulstice - Fall into you (Fred Everything movin' vocal) 

Andy Caldwell ft. Omega - I Can't Wait (Marques Wyatt Remix) 

Lovetronic - You Are Love (After Hours Payback Session) 

ATTABOY - NEW WORLD - SWAG'S NEW DAY MIX 

Llorca feat. Ladybird - My Precious Thing (Ian Pooley's Deep Dub Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

zamzams said:


> i don't know any other ferrer tracks that aren't really soulful. i take it you've heard the remixes of "hey hey" ?



As it happens, I really love the original of 'Hey Hey'!!! I can't beleive it's got 4.6 million hits on youtube - I never realised the track was that big - to me it doesnt sound that commercial - the vocal is really interesting and original, as is the entire production. Great track!!!


----------



## zamzams

MDMAhead said:


> As it happens, I really love the original of 'Hey Hey'!!! I can't beleive it's got 4.6 million hits on youtube - I never realised the track was that big - to me it doesnt sound that commercial - the vocal is really interesting and original, as is the entire production. Great track!!!



yeah i know what you mean the minute pete tong hyped it to fuck every other DJ jumped on it. That's what i hate about comercialism, every other DJ following the leader like sheep.

I've always been wary of playing really popular stuff or stop playing it the minute it becomes popular, i'd rather play a set of deep techno/house and work in something older & commercial towards the end that fits 100% in the mix but also adds that element of surprise rather than play a whole set of commercial records that don't mix well at all.

It's very rare that i play commercial stuff while i'm out rather at a house party or small club where people apprieciate it being played eclectically.

Good DJs know when to play a commercial record as a release to the tension for example i saw sveth vath playing techno once and right in the middle of his set he dropped a remix of B52s loveshack  then straight back to techno land he went. and his last record for the night was a remix of Michael Jackson  as a tribute as he'd just died.


----------



## MDMAhead

K Klass - Rhythm Is A Mystery


- one of my alltime favs!!! In HD!!!


----------



## yucatanboy2

Even though I've strayed off into the worlds of breaks, dnb, and techno, House has always been my original love in electronic music

Gotta love soulful groovy house.

Been grooving to some more soulful/laid-back house music recently.... Here's some of my faves from when i first started collecting records:

The streets - weak become heroes (royksopp remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq9sS4-recg

DT8 Project - Sun is Shining (House remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv8XXktQma4&feature=fvst

Santana - Black magic woman (house remix)
got the vinyl, but couldn't find a youtube link

Junior Jack - my feeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h32Gbb_VVS8


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Nothing makes me happier than some quality soulful house. 

Reel People - The Light (Copyright Classic Mix)


----------



## BellinghamNiteLife

*Tech House*

Does anyone here love tech house? 
Sometimes I call it "submarine music" because of the sounds used in a lot of the genre's music nowadays but I recently fell more and more in love with the deep melodic progressive, trance styles such as Jaytech for example. 

I personally also like a lot all the other genres with a minimal vibe, along with the crazy electro feels but

IMO progressive is still the best!


----------



## Noodle

*raises hand*


----------



## Bomboclat

*raises cock*

oh crap, well that's embarrasing.

I looove tech-house!

I believe we have a thread for this though, i'll find it later. ill also do a very nice music dump later as well


----------



## MDMAhead

BellinghamNiteLife said:


> Does anyone here love tech house?
> Sometimes I call it "submarine music" because of the sounds used in a lot of the genre's music nowadays but I recently fell more and more in love with the deep melodic progressive, trance styles such as Jaytech for example.
> 
> I personally also like a lot all the other genres with a minimal vibe, along with the crazy electro feels but
> 
> IMO progressive is still the best!



Sounds to me like you need to listen to *Circulation*


Cross-posting from 'The Deep thread':



Circulation - Magenta (Mix B) (a gorgeous ambient house track)

Circulation - Turquoise (Mix B) (probably Circulation's best-known track - the fragile synth-pads are absolutely beautiful)

Circulation - Magenta (Mix A) (probably my favourite Circulation track - unfortunately it seems to have been misnamed by the youtube poster)

Circulation - Red (Mix A) (a dark tech-house masterpiece)

Circulation - Topaz (Mix B) (warm, happy tech-house - perfect for dancing to on a sunny Ibiza beach)

Circulation - Limited #1 (aside from the funky breakbeat rhythm, it samples the same synth riff as 'Sueno Latino', and anything that does that is bound to be amazing!!!)

Circulation - Aqua (Colours album version) (for me, this track is the definition of tech-house - it consists of nothing more than a sick, insistent bassline, overlayed with some swirling synths - minimal yet absolutely perfect)

Alaska Soul - Wonderful (Circulation remix) (one of the best progressive house tracks ever made, featuring a breakdown to die for - this is proper ecstasy music!!!)

Subterfuge - I.D. Sanctuary (Circulation mix) (another phenomenal progressive house track!)

Circulation - Cyan (beautiful, laid-back piano-house)


----------



## Vaya

Tech House is the predominant genre under which I DJ under the guise of Vaya.
James Zabiela has a knack for picking the most wicked tech house tracks I've ever heard. Consequently, most are in my collection.

~ vaya


----------



## marsmellow

Tech house is good music.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Vaya said:


> Tech House is the predominant genre under which I DJ under the guise of Vaya.
> James Zabiela has a knack for picking the most wicked tech house tracks I've ever heard. Consequently, most are in my collection.
> 
> ~ vaya



James Zabiela is an awesome DJ period.

Yeah, like Tech House. Don't have too much in my collection, but I've greatly enjoyed most Tech House gigs I've been to.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

edit: moved merged tech house thread w/ house thread.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

zamzams said:


> Andy Caldwell ft. Omega - I Can't Wait (Marques Wyatt Remix)



I love this track so much. It brings chills down my spine. Omega has such a beautiful voice.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

another great track featuring omega.

Andy Caldwell - Don't Hold Back

why andy caldwell doesn't make tracks like this anymore....I'll never know.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i've been getting into a lot of swing house lately, but i'm also digging sounds like this more and more.

audio junkies - let's make a party

and these

felix grant v. gregor es - trombona
shemian - the best things in life are free
david jones v. ron may - drinking piano (jones mix)
dks - babarabatiri


----------



## d1989

marsmellow said:


> Tech house is good music.


My favourite type of house 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmRc0qiRL18


----------



## Noodle

Imma cross post this one here

...great stuff gets grampa out of his computer chair.

_**wiggle wiggle wag**_


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Greenskeepers - Low and Sweet

This track brings back memories.


----------



## tritium

is anyone else afraid the black eyed peas are going to kill house? Will I. Am seems to genuinely enjoy it, but cant really produce it unfortunately. the rest of them are in it for the money. i dunno, just a scary thought i have sometimes...


----------



## wiiwee

tritium said:


> is anyone else afraid the black eyed peas are going to kill house? Will I. Am seems to genuinely enjoy it, but cant really produce it unfortunately. the rest of them are in it for the money. i dunno, just a scary thought i have sometimes...



Nevermind all the horrible singing and "rapping" but The Time (Dirty Bit) has a decent electro house beat, it could be from any electrohouse DJ if you didn't know it was BEP.  I don't think they will kill it, I think OG's like Tiesto abandoning their original genres and going pop may kill it though.  If it wasn't for Armin Van Buuren, trance would not be in good shape right now.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

tritium said:


> is anyone else afraid the black eyed peas are going to kill house? Will I. Am seems to genuinely enjoy it, but cant really produce it unfortunately. the rest of them are in it for the money. i dunno, just a scary thought i have sometimes...



actually, I'm a house purist so when I hear electo house I just pass it off as another genre. When more producers start switching over to electro house like what joey youngman did then that's when I'll start getting scared for the house scene. The underground house scene is actually fine is where its at. It's the popular raves that have switched out from proper house to electro house.


----------



## tritium

wiiwee said:


> Nevermind all the horrible singing and "rapping" but The Time (Dirty Bit) has a decent electro house beat, it could be from any electrohouse DJ if you didn't know it was BEP.  I don't think they will kill it, I think OG's like Tiesto abandoning their original genres and going pop may kill it though.  If it wasn't for Armin Van Buuren, trance would not be in good shape right now.



im not a huge fan of the beat. it got old really quick...


----------



## Rated E

StarOceanHouse said:


> actually, I'm a house purist so when I hear electo house I just pass it off as another genre. When more producers start switching over to electro house like what joey youngman did then that's when I'll start getting scared for the house scene. The underground house scene is actually fine is where its at. It's the popular raves that have switched out from proper house to electro house.



Yea, I agree that electro house is distinct from house. 

tritium, electro house has been a trashy genre for a long time now. I wouldn't really worry about what Will I Am's doing to it (if anything, he's probably not the worse offender in the genre.)

I'd just like to point out that Will I Am might be tacky as fuck, but he did produce this beat.

(and this beat. Further proof that he could probably produce some soulful house music if he wanted to... Obviously the derrty electro sound is what sells now though.)


----------



## EAGERBEEZ

cant believe how few people are repping deadmau5 and daft punk


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^cause that's electro house. This thread is for proper house.


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

EAGERBEEZ said:


> cant believe how few people are repping deadmau5 and daft punk



Because neither are relevant anymore.

Swedish House Mafia is taking over the game.


----------



## wiiwee

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^cause that's electro house. This thread is for proper house.



Daft Punk definitely isn't electro house  and they would probably be insulted to be even grouped there


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Oh yeah my bad! My apologizes for grouping them with deadmau5. Daft Punk is french house of course.


----------



## yucatanboy2

house music!  I'm enjoying the evolution of house to include fidget and the resurgence of some good ol funky disco house music too.  A la treasure fingers, Herve, etc.


----------



## MDMAhead

OMG I only just heard this for the first time, and all I can say is - *absolutely phenomenal!!!!* I could easily post this in The Deep Thread (and probably will  ), or in one of the acid threads (I think we've got at least one 'acid thread', yeah?), but seeing as it comes from one of the legends of house, I thought I'd better post it here first!!!!!!


Larry Heard - The Sun Can't Compare


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^amazing track!

I always find myself dabbling into different styles of electronic music but always going back to house music.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^amazing track!
> 
> I always find myself dabbling into different styles of electronic music but always going back to house music.



Care to give us a Larry Heard top 10, Star? (either here or in The Deep Thread)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^oooh. I sure can! gotta give me a minute to think about it.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

James Zabiela is coming to Kiev again, it's going to be a pretty cool tech-house party.


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> James Zabiela is coming to Kiev again, it's going to be a pretty cool tech-house party.



Zabiela annoys me because he's never taken ecstasy. I can't relate to him.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hahahaha


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Zabiela annoys me because he's never taken ecstasy. I can't relate to him.



 He makes pretty damn good music. The kind that chicks on MDMA can get into.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh how I love jazzy/swing house

Wattie Green - Hit the Road

Stacy Kidd - Jazzy Dayz 2

Scrubfish and Nate Laurence - People like we


----------



## CXC

Some more nice house tunes:

Rodney Barker - the numbers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVGKls03vqw

Romanthony - it's not the same
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VudLICKAeZo&feature=related


----------



## PradaMan

*Cabs are here!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAR8cq5Bl94


----------



## avrolling

Oh shit I didn't see this thread till now!!!???? ARRGGGG 

Life has sucked untill now. ;-)


----------



## KevinKostner

Dj antoine-feel the beat and dance

Dj antoine-work it out

Two killer house tracks.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Sorry KevinKostner, but cheese is not allowed in this thread.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Rebekah - Kitch Bitch 2


----------



## yucatanboy2

When I first got into raving, i was into house.  It was 2001, and I remember seeing Richard "Humpty" vission spin a funky disco house set at a giant show and it blew my mind (it also helped that I was high on acid).  I was huge into humpty vission and dj irene fan when i first started raving.  My love of disco house lasted for a few years, then I grew up and moved on to psytrance, breaks and drum and bass.  

Still, I remember getting down to that stuff like crazy and dancing all night.  You'd always get CDs that had like 50 tracks on it and lasted like 1 hour.  Good djs could spin a set like that too back then.

Here's some tracks from back when i was into "disco house" or "funky house" or whatever you call it:
(I gotta be honest, most of these are on compliation cds by richard humpty vission or dj irene from 2001)

Hatiras - Spaced Invader
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUIyGzE-J5A

Afro Medusa - Pasilda (knee deep club mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io-co9jSXvg

Junior Jack - My feeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ_Z7lbIQqE

Static Revenger - Happy People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUQdjv1T-jw

Paul Johnson - Get get down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ_Z7lbIQqE

Street Preacherz - I'll concept
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUHLqI65XqI

Good times

Edit: also both humpty and irene changed their styles pretty fast.  Humpty went more poppy and Irene went harder/trancier.  I quickly became unenamored.


Edit pt. 2.  It cracks me up that the house tracks from back then are being played in sport stadiums now (Kernkraft 400 - Zombie Nation, Dj Jean - the launch, etc).


----------



## yucatanboy2

Ok, funky/disco/french house still puts a big goofy smile on my face.  Gotta post this one.  It pre-dates Prydz's "Call on Me", and has the same formula, but I like this one better.

And its by none other than 1/2 of daft punk, thomas bangalter

Dj Falcon & Thomas Bangalter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Gg0RdEWQk


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yucatanboy2 said:


> When I first got into raving, i was into house.  It was 2001, and I remember seeing Richard "Humpty" vission spin a funky disco house set at a giant show and it blew my mind (it also helped that I was high on acid).



Really? I got into raving in 2001 as well and it was the first time I've seen humpty vission. Was it at monster massive? Because that is where I saw him. That was the first time I  have ever taken mdma. DJ Irene I thought always played hard house. I think in junior high I was a little bit into hard house and I'm sure had one of her mixes. shit music though. Not sure how I got into that.

I didn't like house when I first started raving, it was too "boring" but I didn't care too much for electronic in the beginning anyways, I just liked the drugs. It wasn't until I saw DJ Heather the next year at monster massive when I finally "got it". 

After years of partying I got into other styles like drum & bass, techno, psytrance, ambient etc. But none of those genres move me like house does. It's as spiritual thing, a body thing, a soul thing.


----------



## yucatanboy2

In response to staroceanehouse, I saw humpty up in seattle, which is where i did most of my partying from 2001 to this year when i moved to san diego.

How's this for oldschool house?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvf0zlwe7k
... hmm, this is 24 years old.  wow. 

I've got the re-print on vinyl, with preacher vocals: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dEee7IDuhw&feature=related

"Jack is the one who gives you the key to the wiggly worm!"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The Beard feat Amma - Call Me (Groove Assassin Remix) 

It's about to get funky in here


----------



## Cyanoide

I haven't listened to new house for years, so I need some tips and advice here.

I love the progressive house sound of the early 2000's, especially the sound Nick Warren, Dave Seaman, Sander Kleinenberg and Deep Dish played. However, I have noticed they play a quite different sound this day. Are there any producers making the kind of deep and dreamy progressive house which was more popular in the early 2000's? The sound I'm searching for would best be exemplified by Nick Warren's Amsterdam and Reykjavik mixes in the GU series.

What I especially dislike is electro house, also funky house is not my thing. It should be deeper, darker and more dreamy. It could in theory be tech and deep house too.

Some examples of the sound I search for:

Weekend World - The Word
Aural Imbalance - Aural Navigation (Part Two)
G-Pal feat AmyX - Ocean of Blue (Sultan Mix)
Bill Hamel pres. Innate & Andy Moor - Barotek (Blackwatch Threshold Dub


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Maya Jane Coles - 'Senseless'  

read about this chick here n' there i thought she was over hyped at first but the more she puts out the more i bite my tongue. she on a roll not a pill but every release is on point, ima fan.


----------



## Cyanoide

No one who have any recommendations regaring my post above? Would be grateful for some tips.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Cyanoide said:


> No one who have any recommendations regaring my post above? Would be grateful for some tips.



Have you tried looking through the deep thread? While it also includes "deep" tracks from other genres such as techno, that thread has a pretty good selection of tracks.


----------



## You4EuH

MDMAhead said:


> Zabiela annoys me because he's never taken ecstasy. I can't relate to him.



Are you being serious? Lol. Why does that matter?! I hope you're not one of those "I can't go to the show because I have no MDMA" type people.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

You4EuH said:


> Are you being serious? Lol. Why does that matter?! I hope you're not one of those "I can't go to the show because I have no MDMA" type people.



I think he was just messing around.


----------



## RavinRaphael

http://soundcloud.com/secondcityrhythm/da-musik

Fave house track as of late.. hope ya'll guys dig it as much as I do.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I find myself revisiting house after finding a nice, underground, (mostly) deep house gathering locally.  Andre Harris will be headlining in a couple of weeks.  I'm loving this one for the humor _and_ the sound.
Andre Harris - "10 Things Not to Say to a DJ"

Other nice ones:
Andre Harris - "What I Feel Inside"
Andre Harris - "Get Down Africa"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I am really digging this right now:

Sharam - Fun (Funhouse Mix)

It has this really cool epic vibe.


----------



## Noodle

One of my favorite producers:

Andy Caldwell - Don't Hold Back featuring Omega ( original mix )

I'm not always in the mood for warm vocal driven house, but when I am Andy rarely disappoints.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I heard this one about 4 times this weekend:
Marshall Jefferson - "Move Your Body"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

4th Measure Men Given MK Dub been bumpin this daily for last couple months.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

/\ That's one dope tune, man! It's already being played on repeat.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Noodle said:


> One of my favorite producers:
> 
> Andy Caldwell - Don't Hold Back featuring Omega ( original mix )
> 
> I'm not always in the mood for warm vocal driven house, but when I am Andy rarely disappoints.



I absolutely love that track. Andy Caldwell used to make some great tunes a couple years back. Unfortunately he has moved away from making deep house. Not a fan of his new productions at all. Seems like him and kaskade are trying to appeal to what is popular today (progressive/electro house).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> /\ That's one dope tune, man! It's already being played on repeat.



lol gotcha! sure is an infectious jam. :D


----------



## Antisystem

I'm all for the early 90s classic/deep house, the warm analog stuff back then touched a weak spot in my soul, it makes a grown man cry out of enjoyment.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

A little commercial, but still works well when you're with da ladies:

Dennis Ferrer - Hey Hey Dfs Attention Vocal Mix


----------



## jiflemon

Reporting for duty!
And here's the track that started it all 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFIMliwtRjI


----------



## StarOceanHouse

there is no way i'm letting this thread get to the second page.

Alexander East - Feel Me (Joey Youngman Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this moodymann jawn gave me the chills, hasn't happened in awhile. when those sampled strings hit mah spine tingles.
Moodymann - The 3rd Track

Moodymann Interview 

just found this
Adultnapper Feat. Big Bully - Low Point On High Ground (DJ Sprinkle's Rock Bottom Mix)


----------



## I NUK3D U

Anything by Dirty Dutch


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I posted the dnb remix in the dnb thread but the original house one is great as well!

Lenny Fontana - Presents Black Sun - Spread Love ( Classic Mix )


----------



## dropsonde

funky, tribal, bassy, groovy. love the perc used on this. swings so well

http://soundcloud.com/maxulis/shock-max-ulis


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I am sure this has been posted before, but whatever:

Eddie Amador - House Music

This was one of the first EDM track that I really got into. Old skul for life!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Four Tet - Nothing To See 

Anyone care to identify what subgenre of house this could be labelled as? Tribal?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Old skul progressive:

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me 

I will never get sick of this track!


----------



## Styrofoam Jones

I've been getting deep into house music lately but I don't really have any favorite artists at the moment aside from Crookers. I usually just look up house mixes on youtube when I'm in the mood. Gonna go through this thread tomorrow and collect some recommendations.

Sorry if this has already been requested, but can anybody hook me up with some heavy, bassy house tracks with female vocals? I heard a ton like this at the Maine Electronic Music Festival over the summer and I'm looking to relive some funky times.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

levictus said:


> Four Tet - Nothing To See
> 
> Anyone care to identify what subgenre of house this could be labelled as? Tribal?



Whoa that is an amazing track. This track has the similar sound to music on zenon records. This has more of that oompty house sound rather than with psykick and rolling bass. I remember asking if there was such thing as psy-house. I'd say this is it!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Whoa that is an amazing track. This track has the similar sound to music on zenon records. This has more of that oompty house sound rather than with psykick and rolling bass. I remember asking if there was such thing as psy-house. I'd say this is it!



Psy-house sounds like a sick genre! We need more track like that! 



Styrofoam Jones said:


> I've been getting deep into house music lately but I don't really have any favorite artists at the moment aside from Crookers. I usually just look up house mixes on youtube when I'm in the mood. Gonna go through this thread tomorrow and collect some recommendations.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been requested, but can anybody hook me up with some heavy, bassy house tracks with female vocals? I heard a ton like this at the Maine Electronic Music Festival over the summer and I'm looking to relive some funky times.



Have you tried looking into fidget and electro-house?

Check these threads out:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/502636-House-Subthread-Filter-House-French-House
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/505794-Wobbly-Electro-House-(Fidget-and-the-like)

I would also recommend that you post a youtube links of the kind of songs you like, so people can recommend you some other stuff. Start a new thread to get more responses.

EDIT:

Audiofly - 6 Degrees feat. Fiora (Tale Of Us Remix)


----------



## rocknroll702

any idea when daft punk will start touring and or when they will start?  coachella 2012?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

You might like this one SOH, it has some pretty nice 90s style house vocals.

Larse - The More I Want


----------



## Noodle

*33 1/3 Queen - Breakin' Wind  *

Don't let the track name discourage you from giving this one a go at.

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

levictus said:


> You might like this one SOH, it has some pretty nice 90s style house vocals.
> 
> Larse - The More I Want



yeah, I love this stuff. There's something about a powerful female voice over some deep grooves that puts me in the zone. 



Loui & Scibi Feat. Andrea Love - Dance All Night (Groove Cocktail Classic Mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Noodle said:


> *33 1/3 Queen - Breakin' Wind  *
> 
> Don't let the track name discourage you from giving this one a go at.
> 
> :D



33 1/3 Queen is a truck name? 

Really cool summer house track:

Mario Basanov & Vidis ft. Jazzu - Give It A Try

It reminds of those warm summer weekends, drinking beer, hanging out with buddies. Really cool female vocals as well.


----------



## @lterEgo

i used to be the biggest deep house (and disco house) nerd, but at some point the music started to sound really tired so i moved onto other genres. fortunately deep house and disco house are both seeing a resurgence in the form of slowed down techno, tech house, and nu-disco. it's amusing to me that people seem reluctant to identify this sound as deep house (evidently if a track is produced in berlin it must be techno ) but i'm calling it how i hear it. check out this mix if you're interested in tunes i consider part of this "neo deep house" style: let's work. deep house is back, baby!


----------



## ColtDan

Feed Me - Grand Theft Ecstasy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvRt-NEuV28


----------



## dropsonde

http://soundcloud.com/maxulis/diymaxulis

does this count as house?


----------



## zamzams

Jack says yes!
http://hyperreal.org/raves/spirit/vibe/JacksHouse.html

edit:

Been caning this like it was 90's northern lights!!

http://soundcloud.com/mic-newman/love-chains-mic-newman-rmx-the


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^welcome back!

I'm feeling nostalgic.

Aya - Sean (Mig's Salted Vocal)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Portable album "into infinity" is super good. 

Portable - Find Me 

the guy has an amazingly awesome voice for house vocals... 

doing it live http://youtu.be/GVgCey1wwJM

the hair + swag = untouchable.


----------



## MDMAhead

Wow.......just discovered this, and figured I had to share it with EMD!!!!!!!!!


Circulation - Ecru (Mix 2)

(it features a sample of Mr Fingers classic 'Can You Feel It'!!!!!!!)


----------



## d1989

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB3TaVHy1Fc


Eats Everything - Entrance Song (original mix)


----------



## fireboi

Checkout DJ Paulo and DJ Abel, they're house and more part of the gay Circuit Party scene, but they're music is fast and happy. Not a bad place to visit.


----------



## D n A

Crystal Waters - Gypsy Woman
An old fav..


----------



## DJ Unknown

This looks like the thread i can get along in.

Im a House DJ/ Vinyl Junkie and I love Oliver Desmet's work for sure. My favorite Lables are Flapjack, Spatula City, Guesthouse, Coyote Cuts, and Drop Music.

Anyone out there familiar with these lables? They include superior artists including Frankie J, Sonny Fodera, D-t3ch, Wattie Green, DJ Mes, and The Sound Diggers 

just to name a very small portion of these Lable's talents. If you're down with some real tasteful and classy House Music; my best suggestion would be to familiarize 

yourselves with these cats In my opinion it's about as dope as it gets in the world of House Music!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^you have come to the right place. I love all those labels as well. I've been loving the jackin style since it became popular around 2004. Joey Youngman used to be the mman when it came to producing that jackin style. It would be nice if he went back to making proper house.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Urban Jazz Naturals - How Can I (JT Donaldson rmx)

classic


----------



## Bagseed

I listened to the album "Yours & Mine" by Steffi the first time today and it blew me away. very deep house and techno-music, check it out. was released on Ostgut Ton


----------



## CXC

Aly Us - Follow Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3cfGzuICzA


----------



## J.Wallace

I'm really digging anything by Adam K & Soha, excellent music! 

A remix, but amazing! I've had it on repeat for the past 3 hours now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plq2fYccKig


----------



## qweasdzxc

^^^ Banging track... After I heard that I needed to listen to this also...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IttkDYE33aU&ob=av2e


----------



## ColtDan

love the tunes you guys have posted 

bit of electro...

Boys Noize - Jeffer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX4ccnj41lk&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=9&feature=plpp_video


----------



## J.Wallace

I know Deadmau5 is generally overrated, but I love his work. 

Hybrid - Finished Symphony (Deadmau5 Remix)

When that beat kicks in at 1:30, I can't help but dance!


----------



## ColtDan

pretty much everything by deadmau5, feedme, wolfgang gartner, boys noize, adam k & soha, miles dyson = wicked


----------



## J.Wallace

One more for you guys and gals!

Adam K & Soha - Circadian Rhythm (Original Mix)


----------



## ColtDan

^ beautiful!


check out 1:50 onwards in this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-2cMFt1LSQ


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I don't mean to sound like a grumpy mod, but I'd like to remind you guys that we do have a separate Electro-house thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/505794-Wobbly-Electro-House-(Fidget-and-the-like)

 

It's just that the House thread is usually for more "classical" house music.



CXC said:


> Aly Us - Follow Me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3cfGzuICzA



Wow, I am not usually a big fan of soulful house, but the main melody on this track is pretty dope.


----------



## ColtDan

love this, beautiful vocals,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXUsS_NsZSA&feature=fvwrel


----------



## pk.

I haven't been exposed to much, but I enjoy these tracks...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5N9r8SgeSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe18N8U87YU


----------



## llama112

I love house.   so amazing !!!

http://soundcloud.com/djthien/tracks
http://soundcloud.com/tickyty
http://soundcloud.com/deko-ze

^^^
Three of my favourite DJs.
House + techno


----------



## latenightalumni

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^welcome back!
> 
> I'm feeling nostalgic.
> 
> Aya - Sean (Mig's Salted Vocal)


 
Definitely one of my top 5 songs of all time. Her voice is enchanting!

I also love just about any collabo between Miguel Migs and Lisa Shaw. "All Night High" is a classic!

Who loves Hed Kandi and Ministry of Sound? I have quite a few Hed Kandi compilations and "The Annual" that Ministry of Sound puts out every year never disappoints!

I just wish there were cool bars and clubs in my area that spin these tunes. I don't know if I'm getting old or what, but I just can't get down with Dubstep. Here in Austin, Texas soulful, deep house and Chicago house are only played at the gay bars. Dubstep has gone mainstream and is everywhere! It just sounds like noise to me, LOL! Oh well.


----------



## ColtDan

deadmau5 - aural psynapse 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l5N2pabiME&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=9&feature=plpp_video


----------



## JoeTheStoner

throwback classic NY/DETROIT/CHI house flavored jams from 100% silk. so luxurious, where's my kimono at 

Sir Stephen - Milk N Honey 

Sir Stephen - By Design  

Sir Stephen : Move That Body

Octo Octa - Let Me See You

Magic Touch - Clubhouse 

MALVOEAUX - SUNSETS


----------



## Topmid

electro house>

Cold Blank - Raver Booty


----------



## J.Wallace

Been really digging anything by Adam K & Soha lately. Amazing tracks. 

http://youtu.be/tO_Qmip6Fb4


----------



## yucatanboy2

Here's one of my fave house tracks that I can't believe is already over 7 years old

 Infusion - do to you (in 82)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOiU9Wcm3gA


----------



## latenightalumni

StarOceanHouse said:


> yeah, I love this stuff. There's something about a powerful female voice over some deep grooves that puts me in the zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Loui & Scibi Feat. Andrea Love - Dance All Night (Groove Cocktail Classic Mix)



Holy shit, man: This is awesome! I love big, gay, dival vocals! I just downloaded this...it will be my theme song for this weekend. Bout to strap up my stilettos, put on the freakum dress and "DANCE ALL NIGHT!" Thanks!


----------



## latenightalumni

Heres another great deep house track from Miguel Migs with the beautiful AYA providing vocals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOLT77_V75A


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^lovely track

latenightalumni, I love your taste in house music. I'm happy to find someone else into deep soulful house grooves. and yes, aya has such a beautiful voice.

this is probably my second favorite (after the one I posted) track with Aya:

Blue Six - Love Yourself (Basti & Vincenzo Remix)

The mix that it's on, (Miguel Migs - Nude Tempo One) is one of the greatest deep house mixes ever. It's one of the reasons I got into house music.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I just got inspired to post some great vocal tracks:

Groove Junkies - Gonna Get By (Classic Vox)

Reel People feat Angela Johnson - Can't Stop (Dennis F's Falling 4 U Mix) 

Wikkaman ft. Jacqui Williams - Just That Way (Knee Deep Dub)

Hi Fi Mike - Stereo Flava (Jamie Lewis Main Mix)


----------



## Smellmett

This is my current fave:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Or2Q0K0ClI

Not often I'll call a dance track 'epic' but this sure is, it's like 3 different, excellent tunes rolled into one big end of night corker


----------



## ColtDan

loving all the tunes posted  such good taste in music


----------



## latenightalumni

StarOceanHouse said:


> I just got inspired to post some great vocal tracks:
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Reel People feat Angela Johnson - Can't Stop (Dennis F's Falling 4 U Mix)
> 
> [/URL]



This is great! I hadn't heard this version before I followed your link.

Are you familiar with Samantha James? Her voice reminds me a lot of Aya:

Samantha James, "breathe you in"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9vvdMmeJfQ 
"Move in to the beat, baby
Step into my room
Show me how you're feeling
sink into the groove
If you wanna be the reason
I can be the answer
We can stand together, baby
Walk the world together"

LOVE IT....Makes me feel so sexy, seductive and feminine. Great track. Hope you like it too!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ooh, i've never heard of her until now. Yeah, she does sound a bit like Aya. That track is dope! Her sweet seductive voice accompanied by a funky bass and jazzy keys definitely make this track top notch.  

I just saw Colette and Chuck Love last weekend. They have reenforced my love for house again. I've seen them before but this was probably their best sets. It was Colette's first time playing out since she had a kid and she looked great. Rocked it wit her funky soulful tunes and beautiful voice. Chuck Love was good too, and as always brought out all his instruments (guitar, french horn, melodica). 

Here's a track that chuck love played last night:

Li'sha Project - Feel (Chuck Love's Feel Up Vocal) 

It has such a sick funky bass line.


----------



## zamzams

hey guys the zamzams returneth. just been so busy, hope you are all well, here's a few

Tim Weeks James Barnsley - The voayge (original mix)
Leon - Tarzoon (Martinez Remix)
So Phat - A Love (Solomun Remix)
Luke Pompey - Sometimes (unreleased original) 

peace


----------



## zamzams

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^lovely track
> 
> latenightalumni, I love your taste in house music. I'm happy to find someone else into deep soulful house grooves. and yes, aya has such a beautiful voice.
> 
> this is probably my second favorite (after the one I posted) track with Aya:
> 
> Blue Six - Love Yourself (Basti & Vincenzo Remix)
> 
> The mix that it's on, (Miguel Migs - Nude Tempo One) is one of the greatest deep house mixes ever. It's one of the reasons I got into house music.



was playing this last night love this dropped it onto Herbert - over and out
Blue Six - Music & Wine (Speakeasy 3000)

also love this

Minus 8 - Runaway (Tweak's Dark Soul Remix) 



StarOceanHouse said:


> ooh, i've never heard of her until now. Yeah, she does sound a bit like Aya. That track is dope! Her sweet seductive voice accompanied by a funky bass and jazzy keys definitely make this track top notch.
> 
> I just saw Colette and Chuck Love last weekend. They have reenforced my love for house again. I've seen them before but this was probably their best sets. It was Colette's first time playing out since she had a kid and she looked great. Rocked it wit her funky soulful tunes and beautiful voice. Chuck Love was good too, and as always brought out all his instruments (guitar, french horn, melodica).
> 
> Here's a track that chuck love played last night:
> 
> Li'sha Project - Feel (Chuck Love's Feel Up Vocal)
> 
> It has such a sick funky bass line.



One of my fave chuck love songs is - something right it's very balearic, soulful and JT donaldson before it released released two remixes of it that are top.

I loved migs remixes of the first release of hers on yoshitoshi the transporter version got played till it wore out! this is the modscape mix That's why i'm here   almost sounds like Rasoul could have done this...

met a mate i hadn't seen in years recently and he returned this record to me!

Dancing in outerspace - Francois K mix

this is a very funky remix of my fave colette track sexuality... he's 2 young Home and Garden ft. Colette - Sexuality... He's 2 Young (JT Donaldson Porno Beat Down Remix)


----------



## latenightalumni

zamzams said:


> was playing this last night love this dropped it onto Herbert - over and out
> Blue Six - Music & Wine (Speakeasy 3000)
> 
> 
> ]



Ooh thats a good one, I like it more than the Teksoul Dub version that I have on my comp. As someone who loves music and wine, AND "gets high just to pass the time," this song is quite special to me! :D

@ StarOceanHouse:
OMG you saw Colette recently? I'm mad jealous now. I thought she fell off the face of the earth! She is by far my favorite female DJ. You know just how much I love her? Last year, I flew from Austin to Minneapolis in the middle of February to see her at a small intimate club/lounge. It was -17F, but it was worth it. I'd never gone to see a DJ who actually provided their own vocals while spinning. It was a five-star experiece and I'll never forget it. I'm happy to know she had a baby and will be back on the scene soon! 

My fave songs by her:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vANpjs-WJGQ "On a High"- Chuck Love Version

"So Special," But I can't find it on youtube. 

I'm loving this thread and all the contributors


----------



## StarOceanHouse

good to have you back zamzams! This thread is really picking up! I'll check out the tunes later.

Here are couple of pictures from last weekend:

Chuck Love on the melodica:

*NSFW*: 









Chuck Love on the horn:

*NSFW*: 









Jay-J made an appearance but he didn't dj unfortunately:

*NSFW*: 









The lovely Colette singing her heart out:

*NSFW*: 









The view of the dancefloor from colette's point of view:

*NSFW*: 











The venue was pretty cool. It was the first time I've ever been to a venue with co-ed restrooms. lol


----------



## zamzams

fhose photos are fantastic! I've never seen either of them before, want to though, chuck daniels and joey youngman too.

here's a fantastic one 

Jacob Korn - She

try mixing  akabu -im not afraid of the future into that!!!


----------



## Smellmett

Try this on for size, quality progressive house with a nice but subtle electro edge to it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4u-wCnnUVc


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Moodyman - Don't you want my love


----------



## Noodle

I'm going to just go ahead and show my age:

*Black Science Orchestra - Save Us *

*Black Science Orchestra - New Jersey Deep*

*Black Science Orchestra - Philadelphia*



:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^nice tracks! If anything, it shows that you still got the funk!  

Rockers Revenge - Walking On Sunshine (Hott 22 Rhodes Revenge Remix)

If there's one thing I love to hear in house is a hot funky bass line.


----------



## ColtDan

drop at 1:54... amazing

Sharooz - Get Off (Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-2cMFt1LSQ


----------



## Smellmett

^ I'm happy with that! More like that please!


----------



## ColtDan

okay, check this out

Feed Me - Grand Theft Ecstasy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvRt-NEuV28

Wolfgang Gartner - Wolfgang's 5th Symphony (Radio Edit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_x7DFmgX8M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpz88qjO6Q4&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=72&feature=plpp_video


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track hits my soul.

Halo, Penn & Chus - Vuelve A Casa


----------



## StarOceanHouse

just discovered this beautiful track

Flight Facilities - Crave You


----------



## Rated E

^ Sydney duo. Great track.


----------



## d1989

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H_5d28DTig

Pirupa - Party Non Stop



Powerful


----------



## J.Wallace

Calvin Harris - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUmR0RnaMHI


----------



## methkite

Awesome posts everyone, loved every track I've heard so far!


----------



## ColtDan

absolutely beautiful prog house tune, listen.......

TwoThirds - Dreaming Aloud (Feat. Veela)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzY-mDzEmKk&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=3&feature=plpp_video

stunning.


----------



## Kthulhu sleeps

ColtDan said:


> okay, check this out
> 
> Feed Me - Grand Theft Ecstasy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvRt-NEuV28
> 
> Wolfgang Gartner - Wolfgang's 5th Symphony (Radio Edit)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_x7DFmgX8M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpz88qjO6Q4&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=72&feature=plpp_video



wolfgang is awesome, 

wolfgang gartner "push and rise (original mix)"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-8o37a6cro

also awesome,

deadmau5  "some chords" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__2ABJjxzNo
dirty south  "phazing"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxhL4ZKJefM&ob=av2e
spektre       "cheyenne  (uto karem remix)"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG3ypP3ejvw&feature=related


----------



## Noodle

*Larse - The More I Want*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

jesus, not much activity around here.

Maya Jane Coles - Nobody Else (T. Williams Remix)


----------



## XThexXTank

euro house, that where its at esp eastern european


----------



## d1989

Flashmob - Brick House


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Vincent Kwok - Understand This


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

XThexXTank said:


> euro house, that where its at esp eastern european



Don't even get me started on the shitty stuff they play in Eastern European house-clubs....

Davidson - All I Wanna Do


----------



## jerseybrah

Ferry Corsten ft. Ben Hague - Ain't No Stoppin' (Sunnery James & Ryan Marciano Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I1ZbhkIEHU

been jamming to this song alot the past few days


----------



## DonPistole

Patrick Hagenaar - Undutchable

Nice electro beats!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ooh. now this track by wolfgang gartner I like. It almost sounds like he's going back to his old jackin house days.

Wolfgang Gartner - Latin Fever


----------



## Biovail

J.Wallace said:


> Calvin Harris - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUmR0RnaMHI



Such an awesome track.. I was about to post this myself. Without a doubt in the top 5 best tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

*Snoop Dogg Drops a Silky House Mix*

So apparently Snoop Dogg released a house mix on soundcloud

http://www.spin.com/blogs/snoop-dogg-drops-silky-house-mix-really



> The last couple of years have seen a stampede of rappers branching out into dance music, many of them under the tutelage of David Guetta. Count Snoop Dogg among the pack; he turned up on Guetta's "Sweat" last year, surprising absolutely no one — after all, for Snoop to turn down a guest verse would be like Carl Weathers declining a free brunch buffet. But a new DJ mix from from the Death Row legend under his DJ Snoopadelic alias suggests that the Los Angeles rapper is grooving to the beat of a different drummer. Instead of glowstick-friendly stabs, whooshes and drops, Snoop's "Tekno Euro Mixx" offers a selection of some of the duskiest, silkiest house around.
> 
> It sure ain't "Euro tekno," but no complaints there: the hour-long mix includes moody, disco-infused tracks like 6th Borough Project's "Just a Memory," Kasper Bjørke's "Heaven (Prins Thomas Diskomiks)," Lovebirds & Vincenzo's "M.U.S.I.C. (Fred Everything's Lazy Days Remix)" and even Genius of Time's "Houston We Have a Problem." (He particularly seems to have a thing for Hot Toddy, who turns up on remixes of Joey Negro and Crazy P.) Taking in labels like Clone Royal Oak and 20:20 Vision, it's the kind of tracklisting you might expect from Aeroplane or the Juan MacLean, but never Mr. Gin & Juice.
> 
> In an era when too many commercial jocks are tailoring their playlists to the digital retailers' top-10 charts, it's refreshing that Snoop doesn't seem to mind digging a little deeper. One cut, Martin Buttrich's "Meeting Dave Dish," dates back to 2004, and then there's Michael Jackson's "I Can't Help It," from 1979, which nestles nicely amidst shimmying nu-disco two decades its junior.
> 
> It's hard to say whether or not it's been mixed in Ableton, with Traktor or Serato software, or on CDJs. (It can't be vinyl, because "I Can't Help It" slows considerably without lowering in pitch.) The mixing is loose enough to suggest, however, that it was done in real-time, and not patched together in audio software. Again: refreshing.
> 
> Snoop's next album, Reincarnated, is due out later this year, but in the meantime he seems to have reincarnated himself — at least for the time being — as house music's unlikeliest champion. With the O.G. in the house, it looks like DJ Sneak finally has some competition for the title of "Real House Gangster."



http://soundcloud.com/snoopdogg/01-tekno-euro-mixx



> 1. Danism - Love The Way (Crazy P Remix)
> 2. Lisa Shaw - Feel
> 3. Joey Negro presents Kola Kube: Why (Hot Toddy Club Mix)
> 4. Guy Monk - More Of You
> 5. Genius Of Time - Houston, We Have A Problem
> 6. The KDMS - High Wire (D-Pulse Remix)
> 7. Toby Tobias - In Your Eyes (Tensnake Remix)
> 8. Lovebirds, Vincenzo - Music (Fred Everything Remix)
> 9. Martin Buttrich - Meeting Dave Dish
> 10. Kasper Bjorke - Heaven (Prins Thomas Remix)
> 11. Michael Jackson - I Can't Help It (Todd Terje Re-Edit)
> 12. Crazy P - Never Gonna Reach Me
> 13. 6th Borough Project - Just A Memory



I'm pretty surprised at how good it is. At first, I thought it was a fake but it really isn't.


----------



## 12hundo

StarOceanHouse said:


> I love me some of that jackin shit. Bryan Jones and Joey Youngman have been putting out tons of that good stuff.


This!!!
I love me some Techno, but HOUSE IS FOR LIFE!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@StarOceanHouse

We live in interesting times - Snoop Dog does a house mix! 

The track-list looks good, I would have thought that SD's mix would feature more commercial tracks. The intro is pretty decent as well, relaxed and without any "pushiness" that you often find commercial EDM. 

SD should do collaboration with Shpongle. Posford should let SD smoke some DMT before going on stage.  Although, SD has probably done more DMT than all Spongle fans combined. :D


----------



## andyclark1225

Is it so bad that I'm so into house now I'm starting to hate electro because of how in your face and commercial it is?

Deep house 

Tech house


----------



## Noodle

You may like this then kid:

*Deep and Suga - Oh Yeah*


----------



## Tryptamino

the juan maclean - the future will come (album)

also shit robot, discodeine, syclops, and some lcd soundsystem


----------



## Biovail

StarOceanHouse said:


> So apparently Snoop Dogg released a house mix on soundcloud
> 
> http://www.spin.com/blogs/snoop-dogg-drops-silky-house-mix-really
> 
> 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/snoopdogg/01-tekno-euro-mixx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty surprised at how good it is. At first, I thought it was a fake but it really isn't.




Does anybody have a high quality version of this? Soundcloud streams in 128kbps and I was really hoping for a 320


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Daft Punk - Indo Silver Club


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ great album, still remember when my mom bought it for me, listened to it all day, everyday.

gave the levon vincent fabric mix a few listens. pretty impressive, really needs to be played LOUD, heavy.


----------



## panic in paradise

StarOceanHouse said:


> So apparently Snoop Dogg released a house mix on soundcloud
> 
> http://www.spin.com/blogs/snoop-dogg-drops-silky-house-mix-really
> 
> 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/snoopdogg/01-tekno-euro-mixx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty surprised at how good it is. At first, I thought it was a fake but it really isn't.




hes crazy...lol

and this is awesome!


----------



## dan88

I'm loving that Snoop mix, although were the hell he got that it's techno from I don't know.

I've only recently started listening to house music, but I'm really loving the more soulful stuff like this, would that be classed as Deep House?

Would anybody be able to fire a few artists or record companies I should listen to?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^kind of..but let me recommend some soulful house artists that I'm into.

Tortured Soul
Chuck Love
Miguel Migs
Moodymann
Dj Sprinkles
Blue Six
Ian Pooley


----------



## panic in paradise

dan88 said:


> I'm loving that Snoop mix, although were the hell he got that it's techno from I don't know.
> 
> I've only recently started listening to house music, but I'm really loving the more soulful stuff like this, would that be classed as Deep House?
> 
> Would anybody be able to fire a few artists or record companies I should listen to?



The greater majority if his fan base probably could not tell the difference between Progressive House and 2-step  spelling it out for the NoOBs

what a surprise to hear that expecting a GdUP gansta shiet


----------



## dan88

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^kind of..but let me recommend some soulful house artists that I'm into.
> 
> Tortured Soul
> Chuck Love
> Miguel Migs
> Moodymann
> Dj Sprinkles
> Blue Six
> Ian Pooley



Cheers matey, I'll check them out tonight.


----------



## p0ly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzyCOnu2pbo&feature=channel&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDkiYjrm05M&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z8OPMw67qY&feature=relmfu


some house mixes i made.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ great album, still remember when my mom bought it for me, listened to it all day, everyday.
> 
> gave the levon vincent fabric mix a few listens. pretty impressive, really needs to be played LOUD, heavy.



I only discovered it in 2007, I heard a few of their other tracks, but this album was a whole new thing for me!


----------



## Diloadid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veifnTIUbAc <<<
Leon Vynehall - Mauve. I am in love with this track at the moment. Groovin'


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> I only discovered it in 2007, I heard a few of their other tracks, but this album was a whole new thing for me!



same here dude, around that time prodigy dropped fat of the land, the soundtrack to hackers, chemical brothers with dig your own hole. my young impressionable mind was blown.

recently been listening to the storm queen ep's, some great remixes on there, im _sorta sick_ of it, cause the damn vocal gets stuck in my head Storm Queen - Look Right Through (MK Morning Vocal Mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

beautiful classic deep house. 

Sam & Gigi - Come & Dance

has a pretty sweet flute solo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> has a pretty sweet flute solo


nice one. a flute solo im sure even the great ron burgundy would dig. 

WK7 - Do It Yourself <--old school style heavy bomb. this would destroy at a party.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

house music

Vincent Kwok - Understand This


----------



## dazjazz

House is just so easy to get into....it is a tad addictive though!


----------



## jamiered17

House music is the bomb, makes the worst of days that much easier, id be lost without music ( and MDMA)


----------



## the toad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c6TeN2L7vo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## buffalosoldier

Have yourself a nice audio therapy session by clicking in the link below, hope you enjoy it


http://www.mixcloud.com/buffalosoldier/gloomy-evening/


----------



## Noodle

*MAM - Crushed Ice*


----------



## Noodle

*Kool & The Gang - Get Down On It ( Alexandre Louvre Edit )*


----------



## buffalosoldier

http://www.mixcloud.com/buffalosoldier/the-liquatech-mix/


----------



## Bagseed

Chicago Shags - Ponderosa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plGWoXEgvQY

Chicago House, bitches.


----------



## fabriclondon

Miguel Migs can do no wrong if you like the deep soulful side of things. Saw him live 10 years ago (damn I'm becoming an old head!)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Same here man. well not 10 years but the first time I seen Miguel Migs was in 2003. House has been my favorite genre ever since.

I was just dancing in my car to this track:

The Sound Diggers - Popcorn Party


----------



## Sir_Kit

NOBODY know what house music is unless you listen to Savant  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlbqEwhPogk


----------



## Noodle

miguel migs is welcome to carry my love child


----------



## Bagseed

Sir_Kit said:


> NOBODY know what house music is unless you listen to Savant  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlbqEwhPogk


lol

real shit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o6S8rRS2wY


----------



## Bagseed

why is this thread so dead?

anyway, here's the best House set I know of:

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/sven-weisemann-desolation-mix-july-2010

i listened to it like 1000 times and everytime it's bliss.


----------



## escapist

^ Downloading that mix now...love the Disco Method track.


----------



## fabriclondon

Bagseed, 

That mix is a nice one indeed. I've been playing this track for the past few days. It's got that old school house piano and a great bassline. Gets going around 2:21.


----------



## Bagseed

nice tracks guys!

from my last purchase (goddamn i love vinyl)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oXQhou83pY

deep as can be...


----------



## n2n

I know this song has been beat to death but this remix is fantastic.


----------



## Bagseed

not that great imo, but i generally dislike everything with electro/dubstep wobbles. there's just no soul in it for me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sih7KLt7LRk some spacey chicago house!


----------



## escapist




----------



## n2n

Bagseed said:


> not that great imo, but i generally dislike everything with electro/dubstep wobbles. there's just no soul in it for me...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sih7KLt7LRk some spacey chicago house!



I love Chicago House but I can't enjoy it sober :/. Ironically no one really plays Chicago House in Chicago. The best real house music that i've heard was in Miami. There is no dedicated DnB and chicago house venues in Chicago. Alot of clubs have gone top 40 which is a shame.  I'm hoping the remaining Chicago clubs don't sacrifice quality for $$.


----------



## the toad

My kind of edm
here all free to download too


----------



## StarOceanHouse

n2n said:


> I love Chicago House but I can't enjoy it sober :/. Ironically no one really plays Chicago House in Chicago. The best real house music that i've heard was in Miami. There is no dedicated DnB and chicago house venues in Chicago. Alot of clubs have gone top 40 which is a shame.  I'm hoping the remaining Chicago clubs don't sacrifice quality for $$.



really? How about Smartbar. Derrick Carter plays there quite frequently.


----------



## n2n

Bad Boy Bill


----------



## n2n

StarOceanHouse said:


> really? How about Smartbar. Derrick Carter plays there quite frequently.



Smart bar is all bro's these days...


----------



## Diloadid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRh4EXzOdwo

Classic business.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

n2n said:


> Smart bar is all bro's these days...



really? is that how it is every night (I know they have dnb nights as well).? that's a shame. I said to myself that I'd check out Smart bar if I ever visit Chicago. It seems like it's the only venue out there that has proper house music.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

meanwhile:


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Guy Gerber - One Day in May





oh my


----------



## Diloadid

Bicep - Can't Stop (Creative Swing Alliance Remix)

Soundcloud link. Such a well-rounded remix. Good stuff.


----------



## weirdfish

just been getting into house and i've been mining this thread like crazy! some amazing music in here, thanks


----------



## Swburbs81

You couldn't be any further from correct, no offense. I just think your definition of "Chicago house", may be misconstrued? I mean it all really depends on what era you're referring to, and what scene. You can thank heads like Ron Hardy @ the music box, Marshall Jefferson, Armando Gallop (rip), the hot mix 5. Now of course you have the second wave Djs, Derrick Carter, Traxx, mystic bill, Paul Johnson, Justin Long etc etc. So I guess it all depends on what you consider "real house", and again, I think you are looking in the wrong place. Shit, I live in Denver now, and I hear about loft events back home with stellar artists (gene ferris, Jevon Jackson,diz,specter) all playing on the reg. Check out Ravearchive.com, they have every mix possible by an dj you could think of in/around the Midwest from the late 80's to the end of the 90's. IMO the house music allure died in 99...the last H.p.s/Vibe Alive events (jack the nation) @ the amoco building. Traxx, Billy, Davey Dave, Justin Long, DHS!!, Twonz, Brian G, A Guy Called Gerald. Again, there's PROPER house functions, just put your ear to the ground...or just go to the safe house on Fridays/Saturdays.


----------



## Bagseed

from my latest Vinyl order, smooth and mellow:

Trevor Deep Jr. - Keep On!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Swburbs81 said:


> You couldn't be any further from correct, no offense. I just think your definition of "Chicago house", may be misconstrued? I mean it all really depends on what era you're referring to, and what scene. You can thank heads like Ron Hardy @ the music box, Marshall Jefferson, Armando Gallop (rip), the hot mix 5. Now of course you have the second wave Djs, Derrick Carter, Traxx, mystic bill, Paul Johnson, Justin Long etc etc. So I guess it all depends on what you consider "real house", and again, I think you are looking in the wrong place. Shit, I live in Denver now, and I hear about loft events back home with stellar artists (gene ferris, Jevon Jackson,diz,specter) all playing on the reg. Check out Ravearchive.com, they have every mix possible by an dj you could think of in/around the Midwest from the late 80's to the end of the 90's. IMO the house music allure died in 99...the last H.p.s/Vibe Alive events (jack the nation) @ the amoco building. Traxx, Billy, Davey Dave, Justin Long, DHS!!, Twonz, Brian G, A Guy Called Gerald. Again, there's PROPER house functions, just put your ear to the ground...or just go to the safe house on Fridays/Saturdays.



who were you referring to? 

I didn't get into house until 2002 when I first caught a glimpse of derrick carter. That's about the same time as the new school style of "jackin" house got big in chicago. I guess that's what i think of when I hear "chicago house". Some of the DJs you mentioned did produce that new style, like justin long (part of no assembly required), derrick carter, paul johnson and diz. That style isn't that popular anymore but there are still club nights here and there that play that kind of music.  

There's chicago booty house but I don't really consider it proper house music.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

speaking of no assembly required....

no assembly required - blu can swing


----------



## Bagseed

something more banging 

Ma Spaventi - The Jungle


----------



## hardwell

its all about the house. especially electro/progressive house


----------



## guerrilla

[video=youtube_share;p3u0j5kjSCM]http://youtu.be/p3u0j5kjSCM[/video]


----------



## Bagseed

since I think this might not get attantion in the mix-thread, I'm gonna post it here: https://soundcloud.com/acidophilusmilk/spinnin

some mistakes, but it was more of a spontaneous session w/o any preparation. raw, vinyl only. enjoy!

Tracklist:

Jetone - Aerial Red [Force Inc Music Works]
Aardvarck - Cult Copy 3 [Rush Hour]
Tevo Howard - Spin [Beautiful Granville Records]
The Vanisher - Elementary [Fragile]
Skatebård - Way Out [Totally, Sex Tags UFO]
Roland Appel - Cold Blooded [Aus Music]
Perseus Traxx - Return to Sephiros [MOS Recordings]
Brooks Mosher - Nimbus [Dolly]
Cosmin TRG - Magnetic Bodies [Rush Hour]
Unbroken Dub - ? [Rawax]
Ma Spaventi - The Jungle [MOS Deep]
Trevor Deep Jr - Keep On! [Delsin]


----------



## roll&roll

i always find heaps of latest deep house compositions here

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-3

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-4

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-5

perfect for laying with lovely people, cuddling and flying high


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Mendo_K




----------



## laugh




----------



## dropsonde

https://soundcloud.com/bassmynt/dat-shit


----------



## Bagseed

DJ Sprinkles - Midtown 120 Blues (full album)
alltime favorite


----------



## Bagseed

http://www.rushhour.nl/store_detailed.php?item=68987

fuck me what a beauty this album is. chicago house as deep as it gets. emotional stuff.


----------



## weirdfish

this is so fucking tasty


----------



## dan88

Some of the tunes I'm enjoying mixing at the mo

Kool Vibe - House Fever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM3BUH8-5Ts
A-Lister - Addiction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oxP_kOLW8g
Bicep - Vision of Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACZ6G3fJvKs
The Golden Boy - Higher http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYi65D3ns4M
TEED - Your Love (Waze & Oddyssey Remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEWd4ZMj73w


----------



## junglejuice

[video=youtube_share;-pkqhvw4igQ]http://youtu.be/-pkqhvw4igQ[/video]

[video=youtube_share;I1LAPImy11w]http://youtu.be/I1LAPImy11w[/video]

selections from Phil Weeks' sick new compilation

:D


----------



## laugh




----------



## Bagseed

I recorded a short new set today. Deep, Chicago, stuff like that. Vinyl only.

https://soundcloud.com/soul_processor/in-the-air-mix


----------



## laugh

bodhi - imperfection


----------



## golden goal

laugh said:


> bodhi - imperfection


I hate that shit.

Why those shitty vocals? And why make a track which sounds exactly the same as all that shitty synthie house? And why does Beatport call such shit "Deep House" even though there's nothing deep about it?


----------



## laugh

can i get your autograph?


----------



## JackiePeyton

What about this crazy DJBl3ND? He is wired!http://www.youtube.com/user/XxCrazyn3ssxX


----------



## JackiePeyton

Ivan Gough & Feenixpawl


----------



## BlueHues

^Sounds like a great feel good dance track to me, definitely not cheesy!  There's a lot of cheesy house music out there and I know it when I hear it!  Good one laugh...

It's all about where the track comes up in the set, there's some really weird tracks out there that are great as in between tracks that make it that much sweeter when you come back with something more "poppy" after...


----------



## laugh

super flu - me roar (with monkey safari)


----------



## junglejuice

*Climbers - Equal Responsibility*

[video=youtube_share;Pa65D2zyOsw]http://youtu.be/Pa65D2zyOsw[/video]

dat vocal HOOK!

:D


----------



## Noodle

^

/delish!

Now that is a good starter for the day....quality choice as always sir.









:: http://youtu.be/KPKf-Cf5IEg  ::


----------



## junglejuice

^Nice choice as well!

/doffs proverbial cap to you

:D


----------



## Noodle

Isn't she a hottie?


----------



## junglejuice

She could absolutely get it


----------



## revolve

Noodle said:


> ^
> 
> /delish!
> 
> Now that is a good starter for the day....quality choice as always sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: http://youtu.be/KPKf-Cf5IEg  ::



Deetron remix kills it.


----------



## custard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltlm2B2cgpg Basement Jaxx: Back 2 The Wild (Gorgon City Remix)

*ps. how do you post the video directly here?


----------



## custard

Basement Jaxx: I Beg U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGLJEniR2mk


----------



## Lustmord

Still can't get enough. This guy is my idol and I have listened to him since the start.


----------



## revolve




----------



## StarOceanHouse

^interesting take on a classic tune.


----------



## hbwr




----------



## Mendo_K

"house music"


----------



## hbwr




----------



## junglejuice

I know Noodle knows this one...

[video=youtube_share;IgNa5-OGI_Q]http://youtu.be/IgNa5-OGI_Q[/video]

%)


----------



## junglejuice

And a lil' something from The Jedi himself...
[video=youtube_share;kLVAiIqMIQc]http://youtu.be/kLVAiIqMIQc[/video]

:D


----------



## pk.




----------



## saxe83

​*Eskuche makes his debut release on German Brigante and Franz Noiser’s label Series Music bringing NYC style dancefloor-friendly tones to this imprint based out of Spain.*

*‘Warning’ starts off with “City Bound”, featuring a slick urban sound steadily building into some heavy Tech House beats. Next comes “It’s Revolution” that continues with that slick urban sound and more mellow undertones. Finishing the EP is “Warning” with a more tribal sounding build-up that makes a smooth transition into a groovy melody.*

*Eskuche is a New York City based up and coming DJ/Producer who has played at such legendary clubs as Cielo, Pacha, and was a resident at the recently closed Sullivan Room. His music skillfully combines contemporary sounds and signature grooves that form a unique sound concept. He has releases on Nervous, Zeitlos, Factomania, Tlk, SunSun, Blend It, and Magnetized and has received support from Marco Carola, Maya Jane Coles,  Dubfire, Laurent Garnier, Joseph Capriati, Loco Dice, Richie Hawtin, Stacey Pullen and many more!*


*‘Warning’ is out now on Series Music and available exclusively on
Beatport*


*For more info on Eskuche*

*Facebook / Twitter / Soundcloud / Beatport*


*For more info on Series Music*

*Facebook / Soundcloud / Beatport / Youtube*
​


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@saxe83

I don't think you can just post promos just like that. 

Here is a really good house track that I heard on Henry Saiz's The Labyrinth podcast:






I love chopped and twisted vocal samples in my house music.


----------



## weirdfish

bumping this page onto page 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC2p41z6jLg&feature=kp


----------



## xammy

I'm sure there are plenty of great music in this thread and i'll be checking all of it out, but do you know any good internet radios or something that I could get some amazing deep or progressive house coming on 24/7? I'm pretty new to the house genre and climbing up the ladders, coming from psytrance, psydub etc and I want to really find some of the best stuff  Something uplifting would be great (isnt it all haha)


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## junglejuice

[video=youtube_share;JTI5DTg_JhM]http://youtu.be/JTI5DTg_JhM[/video]

Those vocals...finally tracked this down from a set by Dixon.

/chills/

:D


----------



## Pingers4pres

https://soundcloud.com/morningmorriss/house-mix
pump this:D%)


----------



## Red Arrow

junglejuice said:


> [video=youtube_share;JTI5DTg_JhM]http://youtu.be/JTI5DTg_JhM[/video]
> 
> Those vocals...finally tracked this down from a set by Dixon.
> 
> /chills/
> 
> :D



loving this tune man, nice 1


----------



## Bagseed




----------



## dan88

Love legowelt but that's a new one to me bagseed, thanks


----------



## Bagseed

yeah this guy's output over the last two years has been crazy. Two albums and countless EPs on several labels.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## idiotone

All night ( or weekend)long


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## dan88

Big tune dan, defected have come up with some crackers lately. I've been rinsing this tune

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uftf0nrQxRs[/video]


----------



## Bass Cheff

We just dropped a summer vibes mix! Download it for free here https://soundcloud.com/basscheff/we-the-illest-animals-bass-cheff-remixfree-download


----------



## StarOceanHouse

https://soundcloud.com/musicis4lovers/andhim-live-lovelife

Thank goodness for artists like andhim for keeping the funk in house music alive.


----------



## jarshwuar

Just thought I'd check in as a lover of house and post this monster!


----------



## DynoSpec

Not sure what you guys call house, but this is some beautiful shit!   The tempo change on secon drop impregnated my ear drum


----------



## Pingers4pres

https://soundcloud.com/mmorriss/house-mix


----------



## saxe83

​
Canadian DJ & producer Martin Villeneuve has been playing and producing quality house music for over 20 years. During this time, he has released productions on industry heavyweights such as Hotfingers, Housesession, Jungle Funk, Sume, Harem, Yoshitoshi, Shinichi, Poronostar, Black Hole, Juicy Music, S2G, Baroque, and many others. For his new release on Housesession called "All Of Me" he combined forces with - also Canadian - singer, DJ, producer and musician Sandy Duperval. The result is an energetic melodious House tune spreading positive vibes all over the dance floor. The release comes with a grooving remix by Martin's alter ego MV. Buy it on Beatport now!​


----------



## FeedMeBeats

What are thought on Deadmau5 new album?
Pets is amazing....


----------



## zyrow




----------



## Bagseed

https://soundcloud.com/mosrecordings/aroy-dee-sketches-mos-promo-mix-2014

M>O>S labehead Aroy Dee drops an essential selection of retro-futuristic house music to promote his recently released album "Sketches". Highly recommended for all lovers of Chicago and beyond.


----------



## Bagseed

another raw cut, this time from L.I.E.S.


----------



## miscbrahh

FeedMeBeats said:


> What are thought on Deadmau5 new album?
> Pets is amazing....



fav track is my pet coelacanth 








and 'somewhere up there (fin)' - this version wasn't released on the album but was on his soundcloud


----------



## rubiredd

*I love pop songs in house mixes*

....as long as its well done (see above).  Does anyone know some good house remixes of Prince stuff?  I am on a total Prince binge lately but his own house versions of songs (like Gett Off) kind of suck.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

as much as i hate deadmau5, the man can make quality music.


----------



## nuttynutskin

/\ Why does everyone say that? That's not the first time I've heard that but no one ever says why.

Anyways...


----------



## LosBlancos




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## saxe83

*
READ FULL ARTICLE HERE:*

*www.6am-group.com/artist-spotlight-grass-is-greener/*







Facebook | Twitter | Linkedin​


----------



## luckylucky

A lot of good music [;


----------



## luckylucky

Is it allowed put it here ?


----------



## Tranced

There's a serious lack of house music in this thread.


----------



## luckylucky

giveussomenames


----------



## Erikmen

luckylucky said:


> giveussomenames



Yes, do that!
I´m not sure I know how I would download my favorites and then hear lots of people saying bad stuff about it.
Have done it once, not worthy. Lol..


----------



## Tranced




----------



## StarOceanHouse

Tranced said:


> There's a serious lack of *proper *house music in this thread.



while tech house and prog house are styles of house music. I still don't consider them proper house music.


----------



## Bagseed

proper enough? I think so.

edit: something more recent (and darker)


----------



## Trammy

Deep house head here. I'm talking kinases loveleace, masters at work, blaze, joe claussel. I also like Kevin yost. I'm a little dated though


----------



## StarOceanHouse

don't forget kerri chandler


----------



## Bagseed

Larry Heard


----------



## Erikmen

Not really..


----------



## Bagseed

^ excuse me?


----------



## LosBlancos

Hit


----------



## junglejuice

Erikmen said:


> Not really..



Take your attitude elsewhere


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i think this is bassline house?
its gangsta as shit though
i likes it


----------



## Bagseed




----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh how I miss jackin house.





Kinky Movement - Donut


----------



## JoeTheStoner

u down with dodger stadium, soh ? dudes from L.A.


----------



## Bagseed

more legowelt


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

*House*

HOUSE. My first, and only true love.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

*"put your hands on me"*


----------



## Bagseed




----------



## Bagseed




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Someone put some bassline in here


----------



## murphythecat

my fav house music artist:
iron galaxy
moodymann
deadbeat
deepchord


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ exquisite taste

slept on this...


----------



## Shamanism




----------



## kaya_9

[video=youtube_share;6JQBpWj9lcg]http://youtu.be/6JQBpWj9lcg[/video]

So nice


----------



## StarOceanHouse

completely forgot about this one


----------



## Bagseed

latest purchase






beauty


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Bagseed

I'll repost this here, since it is mostly House... short mix, vinyl only, one take. track IDs on request. 

https://soundcloud.com/soul_processor/dance-music-for-lonely-people


----------



## junglejuice




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hell yes! i have one other 'jc freaks' remix.

 remember googlin the lyrics to track this shit down


----------



## Shamanism

^this is nice

https://soundcloud.com/mfd-records/mfd004-lauhaus-a1-black-acid

Ah found something nice: 





Also quite decent:


----------



## StarOceanHouse

perfect sunday


----------



## Bagseed

bought this record yesterday, co-produced by Steffi


----------



## dimensionalsurfing

*This thread is bootylicious*

What is with all the female gluteus maximus video stills?  Oh ya this a House music thread duh hahahahhahah,






Banging track right there boi!


----------



## dimensionalsurfing

Me likey DF's EP The Astronaut ft. Pyramyth.  Fukkk Offf use to be my fav int'l house artist but he seems to be runnin out of bangers hopefully he doesn't lose his game.


----------



## Bagseed

I fail to see how this is House?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

classic


----------



## Flower of Life

Bagseed said:


> I fail to see how this is House?


 Classified as Electro House on Beatport?  Maybe they should recategorize it?

Or maybe I should keep Electro House outta this thread hehe....

I'll be honest the only House music I am into is electro house, my due apologies.  But thanks for shedding light on this I suppose the videos I posted are more towards the electro end of the house spectrum. 

I made sure the videos I posted and artists referenced (Light Year, Digital Freq & Pyramyth, and Fukkk Offf) were all a certain kind of 'House' artist before posting here I will have you know.


----------



## Bagseed

heh, no problem, and I am not a mod here, but when you compare "electro house" to the house music of chicago and new york of the 80s and 90s, and more recent stuff produced in the same direction, you see that what was originally House music has little to do with Electro House besides maybe a 4/4 rhythm structure. listen to the last track posted by staroceanhouse. this is classic funky house music. house music can also be darker and more moody, but still doesn't sound like electro house. House music is heritage of black music from the USA, and almost all the originators of house and techno from chicago and detroit were african americans. this is the vibe and feel I associate with house music, but this is completely lacking in electro house *imho*.

House music the way I see it is melodic, funky, very emotional but lacking these hard buildups and drops common in what nowadays is called "EDM".

but don't mind me too much, I am a DJ and music snob and shouldn't be taken too seriously


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^couldn't have said it better myself. 

When I made this thread, I had classic house in mind. 

Electro house isn't necessarily bad but it is a distinct genre that deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Flower of Life

I completely understand lol.

I listened to that Cassius track.  Definitely the definition of 'House'.  I respect that.


----------



## Flower of Life

I feel a need to extend an apology here, and frankly say that electro house as a genre is a disgrace to what House truly is.

I truly am sorry for being so bold as to portray those artists as representing the genuine essence of House in anyway, shape, or form.

Genre debauchery.  Anyways those electro house vibe days are behind me, no need to cling onto them haha.

An offering to show my respect for this thread,


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this mall grab act is pretty good. later at night, better it sounds imo.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

House head reporting.


----------



## Meowinton

HOUSE!!!! :D
if u like future house click the link, if u falling asleep click the link as well, if u wanna party but to lazy to get off your seat click the link as well, and IF YOU LIKE EDM CLICK THE F***in LINK.....
https://soundcloud.com/julio-andasandwich/edm-motivation-3-dj-house-cat


----------



## Zapgunn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqmlXTN3GPQ

^heat


----------



## JahSEEuS




----------



## StarOceanHouse

deep soulful house on heavy rotation %)


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## Zapgunn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfROT6jWSkw


----------



## Noodle

Immah put this right here:







1992


----------



## Kittycat5

Lol, I was going to post Sunday School, House is a Feeling yesrerday but my shit ass phone wont imbed youtube.


----------



## Noodle

[MENTION=311014]Kittycat5[/MENTION]


----------



## StarOceanHouse

classic %)


----------



## Kittycat5

[video]https://youtu.be/P4lXCCuCi-4[/video]

Kinda tribally but think it qualifies


----------



## Noodle

^

One of my favorites!


----------



## Noodle

StarOceanHouse said:


> *classic* %)


----------



## Noodle

[MENTION=45843]StarOceanHouse[/MENTION]


----------



## Kittycat5

[video]https://youtu.be/YfkGAFLh7ZE[/video]


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Noodle said:


> [MENTION=45843]StarOceanHouse[/MENTION]



brings me way back.


----------



## Noodle

Kittycat5 said:


>



I dig it.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Kittycat5

Its housey.


----------



## Noodle

...no nonsense! baby.






https://youtu.be/4DZA06ZHwC0


----------



## Kittycat5

Dude, I just missed hearing him this weekend. So sad. Chris Liebing, Dubfire and a few others too. Picked wrong night.


----------



## Sharapovafistpump

I've built a litle group dedicated to the good times - real mix of old and new, Deborah De Luca to Speedy J - Alternate 8's 2016 boiler room against their set at Fantasia. My heads been melted with copy write protection - have a nice Baleric Carl Cox non stop 1999 FFRR, album wouldn't go up so loaded all 21 tracks individually. It's actually worked out far better because heres a lot more to work with as a dj. I've been up all night trying to do someting similar with Josh Wink left above the clouds - no dice copywrite is locked on. Spent ages with prince as well. I've a korg KP3 sampler and vocorder, I'm just going to have to get a mic tweak the EQ's and try a WAV format.

No on this. No point sleeping. no drugs just vibes. https://soundcloud.com/user422032731/hawaii

If you would like to check the group there's about 310 in lot of illegal raves. It's on fb called, Belfast techno addicts - Cue it up. Bound to get something from it!

This is a monster - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIp2yJirFxY


----------



## Noodle

Kind of related:

*Drumcode just reached the 20 year mark as a label.*

Cool track by the way.  The Scottish and Irish really like their techno, eh?


----------



## LSD-Magic

Disco House yay!


----------



## Noodle

*goosebumps*


----------



## Noodle

https://youtu.be/YU4bO65AyjY


----------



## LSD-Magic

Nice track Noodle%)


----------



## Bagseed

edit: I'm djing tonight, at a chillout venue, but maybe some will DANCE?


----------



## Noodle

Nice selections sir!  I'm digging that deep tech-housey vibe.


----------



## Noodle

...just a little uppity: https://youtu.be/QdMWEy3tYd8


----------



## Noodle

thick and lush feel good sound: https://youtu.be/5PsF_cC6eC8


----------



## fabriclondon

WARNING: 90's house nostalgia overload

This really is a scorching 90's house set. 

[video=youtube_share;ebcpQzDRWHw]http://youtu.be/ebcpQzDRWHw[/video]


----------



## Noodle

I see what you did there.  

My turn:






https://youtu.be/bEv3hoKvIAA


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Bagseed

this record will be mine soon


----------



## Kittycat5

Love Chandlers grooves







And yeah.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Kittycat5 said:


> Love Chandlers grooves
> 
> 
> .



me too. :D

This is one of the first vinyl records I bought.




Kerri Chandler - on my way


----------



## Noodle

https://youtu.be/WpP6MvhJEFc


----------



## Noodle




----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Dude! I was going to post "Fired Up" yesterday but I didn't get a chance to sign in. That song is one of my fondest music memories. Hearing that at a club on shrooms was amaaaazing. ??????


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like big full house tracks with horns and bouncy basslines.  I like glitch house and minimal that sounds like a stapler and some paperclips were injected with soul.  I like house w/ big, gay diva vocals.  I love UK garage, 2-step, and speed garage too.
> I like
> Danny Tenaglia, Mark Almaria, Green Velvet, Paul Johnson, Lego, Mazi, Theo Parrish, Acidman, Tortured Souls, Peter Worth, and the music keeps on playing on and on...



Hi.


----------



## Noodle

This might belong in the disco-house thread, but whatever!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Noodle said:


>



this is such a great track. Haven't heard this one in years.


----------



## Noodle

Yeah yeah man.  That one is a timeless mover.


----------



## Kittycat5

Been searching for some modern stuff too. Nothing as good as this.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Peter Rauhofer passed away a few years ago. Here in Philly around 2000, NY house/tribal was very big in the clubs and Rauhofer was great. Always one of my favorite NY producers back in the day?


----------



## Kittycat5

^^^^Master of amazing vocal tracks. Could turn the most bubblegum pop into gold. Im biased to another vocal house dj, but Rauhofer is hard to beat.

Celeda, hmm. Wasnt going to post but guess I will now.


----------



## Kittycat5

Tenaglia (I like part 2 better) 







Newer version.


----------



## Noodle

Oh! nice



...not a newer track, but you know....


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

mornin' yall


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ may be mornin in your neck of the woods, im groovin to it at 1am. dope track.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

groovin to this atm...


----------



## Noodle

...just found this goodness:


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^always a favorite. He's one of the first djs I seen in my younger days. I'm not sure if he even djs anymore.


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## CFC

^^ funky


----------



## Noodle

/agreed


----------



## Kittycat5

Noodle said:


>



How the hell did I not listen to this. Its fucking incredible. Good one Noods.


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ ill soul infected groove. just recently been diggin up theo parrish and moodymann joints. the funk continues...


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Kittycat5

^^^^Really good. I stole it. And I want to go to Croatia.


----------



## Kittycat5

Old but still great.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Kittycat5

Simple but syrupy sweet track. His voice is by far the star and respect the way they muted much of the other sounds.


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## Throbbing_Gristle




----------



## Noodle

Roger Sanchez!






https://youtu.be/BnyZhAnWve8


----------



## Kittycat5

Not sure what the question was but song is nice.


----------



## Noodle

https://youtu.be/XtWLjXuj3R0


----------



## dirtyfrenchman83

You should check out k-hand (Kellie hand) she's the goddess of Detroit house , she's been in the game probably as long as Kenny and Theo , her style is a little bit more snappy like Chicago house a bit more banging then Theo or Kenny , but don't get me wrong I love those 2 to pieces and they do have bangers, she's playing at a bar in Detroit next Saturday the 22nd, this Friday bmg and Erika ectomorph/interdimensional transmissions) and gunner kaslam, and shigeto(ghostly)gonnabe dope, seen Erika play in Ann arbor 2 weeks ago and she killed it, loved growing up in Detroit I feel so blessed to see all these amazing cats on there home turf at smaller parties??


----------



## dirtyfrenchman83

Check out this slow banger junior boys remixed by Carl Craig https://m.youtube.com/results?q=junior boys - like a child (carl craig remix)&sm=1


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Noodle said:


> https://youtu.be/XtWLjXuj3R0




"little" louie vega is the man. %)

there are some classic bangers in this set.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bass Melody

Going out to see MES tonight. Heard a ton of great reviews from the last two intimate festivals he came here for.

I love do house. Mostly progressive/tech and some deep. 

Spun back in the day. Still thinking about taking it back up.

Check out Propulsion, catalog is a bit dated but nothing but quality. Really dig Nicholas Bennison's sound.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Brings me back.

I think it was Mark Farina's San Francisco sessions that gave me the house bug.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

immaculate


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finally_(CeCe_Peniston_song)

Composition
The remix of this song is based on the piano riff from the house music classic "Someday" by CeCe Rogers from 1987.

man i love how much info is at our fingertips!


----------



## Noodle

...just dropping in to bump this shit:







Legends be legend for a reason.


----------



## Tryptamino

A Guy Called Gerald - Hacienda some bangin Chicago Acid House from one of the genre's original great purveyors. If I am not mistaken it's tracklist ranges from early nineties recordings to recent tracks, all acid house, super groovy, funky, trippy, even fairly deep at times.


----------



## soundsystem00

As a former DNB DJ of 10 years, I wanted to make my first house mix. I have been putting it off for several years because I knew that I'd have to sift through a bunch of shitty house music to find the shit I want. I finally sat down and took about a week of research and found some decent stuff. My best friend died this year and he was a house DJ. His shit definitely inspired me. I made a mix called FUNK 2016 that includeds his voice samples he recorded for me, along with some deep house and jazzy house. Give it a listen and thanks for your support!!


----------



## Kittycat5

This would fit. Nice stuff SS.


----------



## Tranced

Bass Melody said:


> Going out to see MES tonight. Heard a ton of great reviews from the last two intimate festivals he came here for.
> 
> I love do house. Mostly progressive/tech and some deep.
> 
> Spun back in the day. Still thinking about taking it back up.
> 
> Check out Propulsion, catalog is a bit dated but nothing but quality. Really dig Nicholas Bennison's sound.



I always liked Nicholas Bennison, he used to put out some pretty good underground trance and progressive. 

I have a question regarding house. My experience of the genre is that the every few years the current 'in' sub-genre will go out of fashion quite suddenly, and everybody will sort of switch over in quite an irrevocable manner.

In my time going to house clubs I've experienced the following genres become the most prominent, in roughly this order.

Progressive > Electro > Minimal > Tech House > Deep House/techno (a lot of people disliked the commercial side to deep house and seemed to get into a more percussive, less minimal form of techno).

So my question is, what exactly is the in style at the moment? I haven't been to a house night in a year or two so I'm a bit out of touch.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

deep / tech house has been dominating the edm scene as of late. while i like that style of house, it's starting to get boring. i was digging the "new" tropical house sound but i haven't heard much of it as of late. all they did was slightly lower the bpm of soulful house and gave it a new name. lol


----------



## Kittycat5

Such is the way of electronic music, SOH. Genres for days. To answer Tranced, idk, I tend to follow particular DJs, not styles in general. The beauty of a live set is that even someone known for one particular style, can mix in anything and usually that is when the magic happens.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Kittycat5

Something happy in my world of black.


----------



## Noodle

chunky groover


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ you ever have a funky chunky groover moover play in your browser or whatever, and you're like wtf where this dope beat comin from ? but you high af so it take a few to find which tab/window. just happened to me rn. ill groove like out of this world cosmic funkdafied keepin it live. wonder where those vocal samples came from... shit got soul brotha.


----------



## Mysterie

addicted to breezy lo-fi house



Spoiler


----------



## Tranced




----------



## Noodle




----------



## psy997

Mysterie said:


> addicted to breezy lo-fi house



DOPE tracks Mysterie, my god


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Time after time I think "Oh Lord what's the use?"
Time after time I think it's just no good
'Cause sooner or later in life, the things you love you loose
But YOU GOT THE Lve I need
To see me through






great song to start your sunday!!!!!


----------



## Mysterie

gliding


----------



## Kittycat5

^^^theres a thread now


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice ^ keep it rollin, kc. need them good vibrations while studying rn


----------



## Kittycat5

Some drums to sample Joe


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ o wow, just blazed too. bout to get to work! thanks


----------



## Kittycat5

Old school vibes


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hadn't heard that version.. didn't mind the Axwell one


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah, they totally stole it but such is the way of house.


----------



## Kittycat5

Those harmonies


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol i thought that was another release i was bumpin earlier. HLLW - Restitution [2017]

you guys ever d/l something off just the cover art / name ? had to, and this is nice af


----------



## Noodle




----------



## JoeTheStoner

LOVE. GIVE LOVE, GET LOVE... YOU GOT THE LOVE


----------



## Noodle

^

nice.

classic tune


----------



## Noodle




----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Loving the old skul vibes on this one: 






_
"Rising sun, shine your light
On our dreams of each other
There's no need for us to fight
Sister and brother...

See the stars high up above
They were sent there to guide us
We will never feel alone
Now we're united,
and our love has grown..."_


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Noodle said:


>



does anyone else feel like dancing after listening to this track?


----------



## Tranced

^Hadn't heard decent funky house in a while. Very deep & soulful.


----------



## acheter

Stacy Kidd
Underground Chicago
Made me realize How amazing Live House is, Keeping the party pumping and fresh the whole time


----------



## Bagseed

AndroidsDreamofBTC said:


> Loving the old skul vibes on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> "Rising sun, shine your light
> On our dreams of each other
> There's no need for us to fight
> Sister and brother...
> 
> See the stars high up above
> They were sent there to guide us
> We will never feel alone
> Now we're united,
> and our love has grown..."_


everything basic channel/rhythm & sound/round ftw


----------



## Kittycat5

Been a little while guys, kinda like this joint. How y'all been?


----------



## zephyr

Drumnbass still rocks m8


----------



## Kittycat5

Id like to throw rocks at a lot of dnb djs.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

i like to throw tomatoes at dnb MCs


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blue_Phlame said:


> House head reporting.






Bump

I'm needing a good chill house choon, and this page is full of HOUSE. Gonna have to re-fill my playliste with good grooves cuz i've got some Cream anthems from 04ish in my CD deck rn.


----------



## fabriclondon

What's up peoples? I'm a serial lurker and sporadic poster. I used to frequent this thread and I figured I would jump back into the pool. Hope everyone is well. 

This is an old school anthem. I was looking for another track and stumbled upon this...
[video=youtube_share;gcSX1vsFTqM]http://youtu.be/gcSX1vsFTqM[/video]


----------



## Noodle

yesssssssssss....



long time no seeeeee  and share stranger


----------



## Noodle




----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Classic right there ??

I like the bassline in this track.
[video=youtube_share;e-KxlzAQGds]http://youtu.be/e-KxlzAQGds[/video]


----------



## Mysterie

ahhhh :D


----------



## fabriclondon

Some late-night deep house.

[video=youtube_share;GzFym9gb5N4]http://youtu.be/GzFym9gb5N4[/video]


----------



## starting_over




----------



## JK25

StarOceanHouse said:


> I can't believe we have a techno, breakbeat, psytrance and dnb threads but no HOUSE?
> 
> Where are my house heads at?



Boris Brejcha and Anders Trentemoller all the way dude.  Whatever they've produced and put on wax is timeless.  Even stuff from 2006 played in any club now is relevant, and will always be so.


----------



## fabriclondon

One of the legends of House. I'm glad he got over his ketamine addiction ?

[video=youtube_share;_Bka0eX1UHk]http://youtu.be/_Bka0eX1UHk[/video]


----------



## Noodle

^

good thing I have this day off!


----------



## Noodle




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

*Ross From Friends - Talk To Me You'll Understand*



JoeTheStoner said:


>



How is that house lol? 

Nice laid back summer grooves with a tinge of meloncholy and 80s nostalgia. Unofficial video is pretty decent as well, I would play this track with the unofficial video at a deep/house lounge bar (If owned one :D ).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

AndroidsDreamofBTC said:


> How is that house lol?


uh, how is it not house lol ? 

do some research and you'll quickly see what a thoughtless comment that was, you made.

also with such a recognizable sample, i thought it would be obvious. i guess you ain't that familiar with classics ? 



i


----------



## StarOceanHouse

do what you gotta do


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> uh, how is it not house lol ?
> 
> do some research and you'll quickly see what a thoughtless comment that was, you made.
> 
> also with such a recognizable sample, i thought it would be obvious. i guess you ain't that familiar with classics ?
> 
> 
> 
> i



Guess not. :D


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

"they just strut. wut tha fucK?"


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Good shit.

I'm a big Sade fan. I've never heard most of these remixes.

[video=youtube_share;NejW5lo--HU]http://youtu.be/NejW5lo--HU[/video]


----------



## Tranced

Noodle said:


> "they just strut. wut tha fucK?"



What's that track again? You've put a track in my head, and I'm unsure what it is.


----------



## Noodle

Not the track:






gimme a minute


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

probably not house, but whatever:


----------



## Tranced

Noodle said:


> Not the track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimme a minute



Oh very fucking nice Noodle. I like that a lot. Beautiful music; I'm very surprised it has 90k views though. What caused that?

Whilst running a typical house beat it's got that textbook progressive atmosphere going on, with the heavily delayed/reverbed proggy house chords. Going to see if I can find the stems... rectify this situation.  

Hmm yeah, funkagenda. I'm picturing some kind of tribal peace division style tune with the vocal. Maybe it was just the acapella on an album/set or something, or I'm just making it up.


----------



## Tranced

Janeret is right up my street.


----------



## Tranced




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## StarOceanHouse

that funky bass


----------



## Noodle

^

OH hey there


----------



## Mysterie

@^ silky :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i love the lo-fi sound paired with the 303/acid squelches delish!

appears lo fi house is having a moment.


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Indeed. That track was great.

This dude Lone has a lot of tracks I like. Great basslines.
[video=youtube_share;3KcOZ2qHz5g]http://youtu.be/3KcOZ2qHz5g[/video]


----------



## Kittycat5

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ i love the lo-fi sound paired with the 303/acid squelches delish!
> 
> appears lo fi house is having a moment.



Dude lo-fi has been having its moment for over a year. Havent listened to much lately but do love it. Oh and whats up guys. Been awhile.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kittycat5 said:


> Dude lo-fi has been having its moment for over a year. Havent listened to much lately but do love it. Oh and whats up guys. Been awhile.



i recall "mall grab" caught my attention awhile back with the sound , surprised to see his tune with over a million views now. also stuff like "interplanetary criminal, ross from friends ? windows xp ? funky wave of artists pushing the sound

same ol on my end, beats n' substance abuse. hope all is well with you .


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

fabriclondon said:


> [video=youtube_share;3KcOZ2qHz5g]http://youtu.be/3KcOZ2qHz5g[/video]



this is BIG btw


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Noodle said:


> https://youtu.be/tN6FIac7Wwc



going to bump some classics along with this one. 100% pure love


----------



## Kittycat5

JoeTheStoner said:


> i recall "mall grab" caught my attention awhile back with the sound , surprised to see his tune with over a million views now. also stuff like "interplanetary criminal, ross from friends ? windows xp ? funky wave of artists pushing the sound
> 
> same ol on my end, beats n' substance abuse. hope all is well with you .



Word. Im actually well. Well maybe not well but voluntarily sober for first time in 20 years. Hanging out near the beach until I feel well enough to get a job and shit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kittycat5 said:


> Well maybe not well but voluntarily sober for first time in 20 years. Hanging out near the beach until I feel well enough to get a job and shit.



respect big homie for real. do what ya gotta to stay that way, get into the music and enjoy the beach views without worrying about your next fix. ain't going to go off on a positive rant, but hit me up if you ever wanna go back n' forth bout whatever . especially if you ever get around to trying your hand at making some tunes =)


----------



## Noodle

This one is for you Kitty'


----------



## Kittycat5

I like Gabriel but this is nice too.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## CFC

Luv Street Player


----------



## CFC




----------



## Noodle

^




I've been on a serious house kick for a hot minute.  I need something to uplift my spirits during these terrible and turbulent times for democracy.


----------



## CFC

Yes!! Music will save us all :D


----------



## CFC




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Speedballer916

Space Frog X Ray )Follow Me)
https://youtu.be/pg0BLZszvHM


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^That track was big back in the day:D


[video=youtube_share;89B7ExdLu2I]http://youtu.be/89B7ExdLu2I[/video]


----------



## fabriclondon

Heard this on some Algerian dude's House mix.


[video=youtube_share;APcJRFx6rEQ]http://youtu.be/APcJRFx6rEQ[/video]


----------



## rickifransisco

Throwback. Love this


----------



## Speedballer916

Get your hands ofd my man~ junior vasquez



https://youtu.be/P6UZoVPZQys


----------



## Speedballer916

Thank you yes it was @fabriclondon


----------



## benzolonely

Überhaus


Baltra- Never let go of me
Kemt-100 reasons
Booka Shade & M.A.N.D.Y.- Body Language


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Good shit:D

I just found this right now. 

[video=youtube_share;zMY8WPsSSUk]http://youtu.be/zMY8WPsSSUk[/video]


----------



## fabriclondon

The musical curator for the seminal Fabric nightclub in London. Now you know where I got my screen name from :D

[video=youtube_share;v82lmxWfEm4]http://youtu.be/v82lmxWfEm4[/video]


----------



## Noodle

rickifransisco said:


> Throwback. Love this



Top!   

...been in love with his micro-house ish for a good long time.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## fabriclondon

^^^^Yesssss a classic.

I had this on vinyl. I would always pitch it up just a bit.

[video=youtube_share;unTwaVOdG0g]http://youtu.be/unTwaVOdG0g[/video]


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## CFC

^ ye-ah! Some Grant Nelson goes down well


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle




----------



## JoeTheStoner

such a classic.


----------



## Noodle

/ohhhh shit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

another post reminded me of this rad mix https://www.residentadvisor.net/podcast-episode.aspx?id=424

the prince edit is TOPS


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Noodle

/bump


----------



## Noodle

...today's dancing around the room tune:


----------



## Mlgjp8612

Love house. 
Hernan cattaneo ❤


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Tranced

Get the fuck in 






_All around me
It's lost and found me
and also drowned me
And saved me from finding myself_


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## TripSitterNZ




----------



## Shady's Fox

Adriatique is overrated and I find duo's the worst, you have 2 brains, you could do sounds out of this worlds. Their best work it's ''Space Knights'' which it's a big room track, very atmospheric also.

The best duo's over the years are Boston 168/Kettenkarussell, but both have very different styles.


----------



## psy997

Tranced said:


> Get the fuck in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All around me
> It's lost and found me
> and also drowned me
> And saved me from finding myself_



this is such a tune


----------



## Tranced

psy997 said:


> this is such a tune



Innit. Was huge amongst my friends back when it came out. Probably the biggest afterparty anthem.


----------



## psy997

Tranced said:


> Innit. Was huge amongst my friends back when it came out. Probably the biggest afterparty anthem.



I'd love to hear more tunes you've got :D


----------



## Tranced

T


psy997 said:


> I'd love to hear more tunes you've got :D



Then you certainly will! I'll send you some tonight; I think we're often on bl at the same time at a night anyway.

Do you have soulseek?x


----------



## psy997

Tranced said:


> T
> 
> 
> Then you certainly will! I'll send you some tonight; I think we're often on bl at the same time at a night anyway.
> 
> Do you have soulseek?x



Yea I'm off and on all day 

I don't have Soulseek right now but I could get it again if you want to share that way. Remind me, if so. I'll try to remember though.


----------



## Tranced

psy997 said:


> Yea I'm off and on all day
> 
> I don't have Soulseek right now but I could get it again if you want to share that way. Remind me, if so. I'll try to remember though.



I'd be interested to know what the mods/admin would think about us having a soulseek bluelight room like I could swear there was back in the day. It's file sharing but soulseek is so innocuous and is only used by the real underground music heads/collectors, so has managed to avoid all of those mainstream type lawsuits. It's been going nearly 20 years now.


----------



## psy997

Tranced said:


> I'd be interested to know what the mods/admin would think about us having a soulseek bluelight room like I could swear there was back in the day. It's file sharing but soulseek is so innocuous and is only used by the real underground music heads/collectors, so has managed to avoid all of those mainstream type lawsuits. It's been going nearly 20 years now.



That could be great, yea!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Not house but too lazy to search the techno thread.






Someone from the comment section ''This track is like a long, very long flight in an airplane and you watching the burning sky with dozens of beautiful thunderbolts'' and yes it is.


----------

